# Jahr 2012



## El Homer (14. Februar 2009)

Hiho,
Ich möchte euch mal einen Trailer eines Filmes zeigen der Bald erscheinen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Was denkt ihr darüber ?


/discuss      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (14. Februar 2009)

Also das Video zeigt ja nen Kataklysmus (o.Ä.), und 2012 soll laut den Mayas was anderes passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (14. Februar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Also das Video zeigt ja nen Kataklysmus (o.Ä.), und 2012 soll laut den Mayas was anderes passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo wenn man das mal bei Google eingibt und n bisschen durchforstet, dann wird man in der Tat auf eine Art.."Kreislauf" fündig und im Jahre 2012 soll es wieder zu so einem kommen.

BTW ich freu mich auf den Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (14. Februar 2009)

Als ich diesen Thread öffnete dachte ich schon hier würde irgend ein verrückter Mayapriester dden Weltuntergang phrophezeien , schade handelt es sich nur um einen Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sieht nicht schlecht aus im Trailer, ist das ein Katastrophenfilm im Style von "The day after tomorrow"?


----------



## Lisutari (14. Februar 2009)

katastrophenfilme sind für mich die schlimmste Art von Film die es giebt...Un mir kann auch niemand erzählen das das die MEnschen "wachrütteln" soll

Achja, und da man in dem Trailer Tibet sieht, will der Filmemacher wohl die Medienpresenz von dem Land nutzen um die Leute ins Kino zu locken...billig.


----------



## Toddy37 (14. Februar 2009)

DIE WELT WIRD UNTERGEHEN!
wann ist nicht klar ^^
vor ein parr wochen war mal in den news von Msn.de eine nachricht das wisenschaftler ein Asteroid  gesichtet haben der glaube 2024 auf die erde trift , das ist kein scherz!
bloß die chance die ausgerechtet wurde das der die erde trift liegt bei 1% ^^


----------



## chopi (14. Februar 2009)

Die Mayas (bzw. deren Kalender) sagt aber den 21.12.2021 als "Weltuntergang" (Wort passt nicht,es wird nur eine Veränderung sein) vorraus.
Naja,ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Das jahr 2012 wird ein normales Jahr wie jedes andere,was die Mayas oder ein Nostradamus sagt ist mir sowas von egal.
Und diese Filme schau ich mir überhaupt nicht an, das sie eh total schwachsinnig sind


----------



## Lisutari (14. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und diese Filme schau ich mir überhaupt nicht an, das sie eh total schwachsinnig sind


Ist auch meine Meinung...Ich kapier überhaupt nicht warum sich die Leute so was anschauen


----------



## Syane (14. Februar 2009)

2000 sollte die Welt auch untergehen ...

...ich find den Mönch echt lässig ..wie er da seine Glocke läutet ..und dann trozdem noch so cool bleibt ;D


----------



## lambada (14. Februar 2009)

So ein Weltuntergang ist aber wahrscheinlicher, auch wenns da 'n bissl mehr um Politik geht: http://www.couchkopf.de/2009/02/14/atomwaffen-ja-bitte/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Achja, und da man in dem Trailer Tibet sieht, will der Filmemacher wohl die Medienpresenz von dem Land nutzen um die Leute ins Kino zu locken...billig.



Oder es könnte dran liegen dass Tibet das höchstgelegene Land der Erde ist, und wenn die sogar überflutet werden .... tja.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2009)

Thema = Schwachsinn

Film = vll. ganz gut mal sehn


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, die Welt wird nicht untergehen.
Aber 1% sind eigentlich nicht wenig. Jedenfalls wenn es um einen Weltuntergang geht.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> katastrophenfilme sind für mich die schlimmste Art von Film die es giebt...Un mir kann auch niemand erzählen das das die MEnschen "wachrütteln" soll
> 
> Achja, und da man in dem Trailer Tibet sieht, will der Filmemacher wohl die Medienpresenz von dem Land nutzen um die Leute ins Kino zu locken...billig.



ganz deiner meinung, bis auf das mit tibet... ich bin ebenfalls der selben meinung wie Thorrak Dun Morogh, dass das eher die gründe hatte die er nannte, du denkst da glaub ich schon ein bißchen zu weit ^^

aber das wird wieder so ein "alles kaputt" fim der zur hälfte aus special effects besteht inder ja so uuunnglaaaublich groooooße naturgewalten auftreten und wirklich aaaalles im chaos versinkt und jeder in den tod gerissen wird und wir armen kleinen menschen können absolut nix dagegen machen...

genau so ein müll wie day after tomorrow und viele andere filme dieser art auch... -.-


----------



## Rednoez (15. Februar 2009)

Der "Weltuntergang" wurde von vielen Forschern schon wiederlegt. 2012 fängt der Kalender lediglich von vorne an.


----------



## dalai (15. Februar 2009)

Im Trailer sieht man die biblische sintflut in Tibet im Weltuntergangsjahr der Mayas^^ Hoffentlich ist er wenigstens gut gemacht.


----------



## Ðenn¥ (15. Februar 2009)

also soviel ich weiß hab ich ma gesehen (bei Welt d. Wunder war das glaub) das der Mayakalender 2012 zuende geht und ihre unbekannten "Götter" (In der Sendung als Aliens dargestellt) die Ihre Bauwerke angeblich gebaut haben sollen, wieder auf die Erde zurückkehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er beendet den Sendungsabschnitt mit "Werden wir 2012 wissen, ob wir wirklich nicht alleine im Weltall sind?" 

naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find sowas ganz interessant =)


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Februar 2009)

Mh... ich hab von ner Bekannten von mir so nen Kalender geschenkt gekriegt. 
Der geht bis zum 31.12.2009. Meint ihr danach werden wir alle sterben? Weil er ist ja fertig und so...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab jetzt auch ziemlich viel Angst und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        














			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mh... ich hab von ner Bekannten von mir so nen Kalender geschenkt gekriegt.
> Der geht bis zum 31.12.2009. Meint ihr danach werden wir alle sterben? Weil er ist ja fertig und so...
> 
> 
> ...


XD is das fertig


----------



## Nero4444 (15. Februar 2009)

Film angucken = bestimmt

daran glauben = auf keinen Fall


Wenn sowas passiert dann kommt es auf einmal. Kann mir doch keiner erzählen das sich das nach einem Kalender richtet. Zumal die Kalender in den Kulturen unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth es ging um den Kalender der Mayas.
Die, falls ihr es nicht wisst, auch ihren eigenen Untergang vorhergesagt haben und damit recht hatten.
Deren Kalender wird im Jahr 2012 wieder auf 0 gesetzt, und des soll grundlegende veränderungen mit sich bringen

Mir wärs egal, wenn die Welt 2012 untergehen würde ^^
Dann muss ich schon net solange schaffen  ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Mir wärs egal, wenn die Welt 2012 untergehen würde ^^
> Dann muss ich schon net solange schaffen  ;D


geile einstellung so hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet ;D


----------



## Theroas (15. Februar 2009)

"Find out the truth"

FAIL.

Reißerischer Weltuntergangsmist für Dan Brown-Leser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Carcharoth es ging um den Kalender der Mayas.



Das ist mir klar. Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass unsre Kalender auch zuende gehn. Genau wie der von den Mayas. Thats it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wird schon kein gröberer Hokuspokus passiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (15. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass unsre Kalender auch zuende gehn.


Nein, das ist so gemeint, das des bei den Maja dann aus ist. Nach 2008 komtm bei usn 2009, dann 2010 und so weiter.
bei den Majas ists nach 1012 aus, bzw Fängt von forne an

Passieren wird Trozdem nix


----------



## Asoriel (15. Februar 2009)

sieht recht interessant aus...


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Nunja, ich hoffe der Film wird gut^^Sah schon recht hübsch aus :>

Ob da jezz wirklich was grösseres passiert denke ich eher nicht. Wir werden es eh in 3 Jahren erfahren^^

Btw: Wenn die Infrastruktur zusammenbricht, gibt es auch kein Internet mehr... denke ich. Nicht toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. Februar 2009)

Mhm klar ein Tibeter schaut morgens aus seiner Hütte und eine Riesenflutwelle schwappt über das Gebirge. Ich frag mich da eher für wie hohl man das Publikum hält.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Februar 2009)

in einem welt der wunder magazin war mal ein bericht über den weltuntergang. da wurde gesagt das all diese vorhersagen null gehalt haben, es aber ziemlich wahrscheinlich ist, dass die menschheit das nächste jahrtausend nicht überlebt. in diese überlegung wurden sachen mit einbezogen wie etwa die selbstzerstörung durch einen atomaren krieg, der bereits erwähnte asteroid(der eine höhere einschlagwahrscheinlichkeit hat als das man im lotto gewinnt[und das passiert ja auch schon ab und zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

] ) und andere naturkatastrophen und kosmische ereignisse.
....gut das ich nicht so lange lebe^^


----------



## Predataurus (15. Februar 2009)

Wen 2012 interessiert, der sollte auch mal nach Planet X oder Nibiru googeln. Ganz interessant


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2009)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Wen 2012 interessiert, der sollte auch mal nach Planet X oder Nibiru googeln. Ganz interessant


aha war mal interessant zu lesen was der liebe Wiki Peter und so wussten 

http://parawissenschaften.suite101.de/arti...rer_aus_dem_all
http://www.planetxvideo.com/

http://www.videogold.de/planet-nibiru-und-...uf-unsere-welt/
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nibiru
http://www.gottwissen.de/goetter/nibiru.htm (bei dem beitrag musste ich aber lachen XD)


----------



## Thront (15. Februar 2009)

roland emmerich ist so mit das aller unterste niveu. warum diskutiert ihr über solch einen trottel ?


----------



## Skatero (15. Februar 2009)

Also Nibiru klingt auch ziemlich unlogisch.


----------



## Vreen (18. Februar 2009)

dieser thread mit seinen kommentaren beweisst das die pisa-studie definitiv recht hat


----------



## Brimbur (18. Februar 2009)

Wieso zur hölle wir auf einmal aus ner Lawine ne riesige Flutwelle?!? Oder habe ich da was falsches gesehen? Und ob die regierungen mir verheimlichen oder nicht das ich in 5 minuten tot sein werde... mein gott... das ist dann auch kackegal!


So nen Schund schau ich mir auf jeden Fall nicht an!


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2009)

Das wird wie bei jedem anderen Katastrophenfilm auch sein:
Ins Kino gehn dafür? Auf keinen Fall. Irgendwann kommt er ja dann auch im Fernseher, dann schau ich ihn mir vielleicht mal an...


----------



## Nimma (19. Februar 2009)

Na ja so weit ich weiß ist der Kalender der Maya am 21.12.1012(Wintersonnenwende) nicht zu Ende sonder das Zeitalter des Fisches und wir kommen jetzt ins Zeitalter des Wassermanns und die Welt soll sie dramatisch verändern. Ob man das glaubt und was da passiert weiß ich nicht jedoch bin ich grade dabei ein Buch zu lesen "Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann?" wo es da darum geht das der Autor mittels eines Mediums Kontakt zu Sensenmann aufnimmt. Hier wurde erzählt das unser Fleisch zu Staub werden wird und 1/3 wieder geboren wird auf einer Bessern Erde.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2009)

Nimma schrieb:


> Na ja so weit ich weiß ist der Kalender der Maya am 21.12.1012(Wintersonnenwende) nicht zu Ende sonder das Zeitalter des Fisches und wir kommen jetzt ins Zeitalter des Wassermanns und die Welt soll sie dramatisch verändern. Ob man das glaubt und was da passiert weiß ich nicht jedoch bin ich grade dabei ein Buch zu lesen "Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann?" wo es da darum geht das der Autor mittels eines Mediums Kontakt zu Sensenmann aufnimmt. Hier wurde erzählt das unser Fleisch zu Staub werden wird und 1/3 wieder geboren wird auf einer Bessern Erde.


ok dann zählen wir mal durch 1... 2... 3... juhu ich werd wiedergeboren XD


----------



## Rhokan (19. Februar 2009)

> Na ja so weit ich weiß ist der Kalender der Maya am 21.12.1012(Wintersonnenwende)



Die ist in 2012 genau um 12.11, also kann man nen richtig coolen countdown zum armageddon machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (19. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mhm klar ein Tibeter schaut morgens aus seiner Hütte und eine Riesenflutwelle schwappt über das Gebirge. Ich frag mich da eher für wie hohl man das Publikum hält.


Rein Theoretisch find ich das möglich.
Da es für einen Gottesfürchtigen, morgens auf zu stehen und zu beten normal ist. Denke ich.
Was die Flut Welle angeht...genug Wasser hat die Erde und schließlich wissen wir noch nicht alles über die Naturgewalten (ich sach nur Meteoriten Einschlag)



Vreen schrieb:


> dieser thread mit seinen kommentaren beweisst das die pisa-studie definitiv recht hat


Das du jetzt ankommst ist klar, du hälst die Nase in die Luft...riechst den Duft von : Oh da hat jemand ein Thema erstellt was eventuell nicht dem IQ und dem Satzbau eines "Übermneschen" entspricht.
Nur weil ich die Meinung anderer Leute (nicht alle hier, weis Gott oh nein) zu einem Trailer wissen will, hat das noch lange nichts mit der Pisa - Studie zu tuhen,
regelrecht die Antworten einiger User hier unterreffen es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Februar 2009)

1. Film
2. Marketing
3. totaler schwachsinn (so eine riesen welle...wo soll den das wasser herkommen :-))


----------



## ZuluheadProject (20. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Mayas (bzw. deren Kalender) sagt aber den 21.12.2021 als "Weltuntergang" (Wort passt nicht,es wird nur eine Veränderung sein) vorraus.
> Naja,ich freu mich drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da werd ich ganz locker meinen 25 Geburtstag feiern und ich kann dir sagen, da wird die Welt sowas von garnicht untergehen...
Wenn dann am nächsten Tag wenn ich meinen kater hab.















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok dann zählen wir mal durch 1... 2... 3... juhu ich werd wiedergeboren XD


ähmm,sorry,du hast dich verzählt.du bist die Nummer 2 und ich die 3...tut mir leid,Mann...

btt:wieder mal ein Endzeitfilm.ich frag mich wie oft die gute alte Erde noch im Kino untergehen muss?
naja,der Niedergang der Menschheit...oft gesehen,gern gesehen... und wenn der Film gut gemacht ist,schau ich ihn mir vlt sogar an...
lustig in solchen threads find ich immer die Kommentare von den "Maya-Spezialisten" und ihrem fundierten Wissen über Kalender und Apokalypsen.weiter so Jungs,strengt euch an,euch bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit...


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2009)

Nimma schrieb:


> Na ja so weit ich weiß ist der Kalender der Maya am 21.12.1012(Wintersonnenwende) nicht zu Ende sonder das Zeitalter des Fisches und wir kommen jetzt ins Zeitalter des Wassermanns und die Welt soll sie dramatisch verändern.


Ich würd nicht unbedingt den Kalender der Maya als Zukunftsvision betrachten. Die Azteken glaubten auch, alle 50 Jahre würde die Welt untergehn sofern die Götter nicht gnädig wären und bis jetzt steht sie noch auch lange nachdem wir keine Tempel mehr bauen...


----------



## Alion (20. Februar 2009)

WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN... irgendwann

Drei Möglichkeiten was es mit dem Mayakalender auf sich hat.

1. Es passiert irgend etwas, entweder kommen die Aliens zurück. Oder die Welt geht unter. Oder what ever.
2. Die Wissenschaftler haben sich verrechnet und der Mayakalender geht gar nicht 2012 zu ende sondern irgendwann, wenn wir es nicht erwarten. Dann tritt Punkt 1 ein.
3. Der Maya der den Kalender geschrieben hat, hatte irgendwann keinen Bock mehr und dachte, soll ein anderer weitermachen.

Ich tippe mal auf Punkt 3.


----------



## Aratosao (20. Februar 2009)

Es gibt ja Tausende Theroien zu 2012


*&#1632;2012 Hört der Maja Kalender auf.
&#1632;2012 Kommt ein Meteorit der Erde Sehr! nahe.*


Zwar abstrakt aber ich denke das :
*

Vor vieelen tausend Jahren kamen "Aliens" auf die Erde. Sie zeugten den Maja und den Ägyptern Baupläne für "Landevorrichtungen" für die Raumschiffe der Aliens, Die PYRAMIDEN. Sie zeigten ihnen das Und der Maja Kalender ist sowas wie eine Uhr bis zur Rückkehr der Aliens. Wer weiß. *


Haltet mich für Verrückt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS: Stargate der Film (Der Erste und einzig Gute) zeigt das in ähnlicher Form!

Liebe Grüße, 
Ara


/e: Crap, zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Tausende Theroien zu 2012
> 
> 
> *&#1632;2012 Hört der Maja Kalender auf.
> ...



OFMG STargate is real !!!!!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## Vreen (23. Februar 2009)

Zum eigentlichen Thema meines Posts:
Eine Meinung zu einem Trailer erfragen ist eine Sache,
darüber zu reden ob die Erde in 3 Jahren tatsächlich untergeht weil ein Hollywoodfilm von Roland Emmerich das behauptet ist nochmal ne ganz andere Liga bei der grossen Hirnamöbenolympiade.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Tausende Theroien zu 2012
> 
> 
> *&#1632;2012 Hört der Maja Kalender auf.
> &#1632;2012 Kommt ein Meteorit der Erde Sehr! nahe.*


1. Was interresiert mich denen ihr Kalender? Ich hab ein Deutschen Kalender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Stimmt!


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> 1. Was interresiert mich denen ihr Kalender? Ich hab ein Deutschen Kalender
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eigentlich hast Du ja nen Gregorianischen Kalender... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Februar 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> bei der grossen Hirnamöbenolympiade.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach komm, gegen dich kommt doch so oder so niemand an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gold in allen Disziplinen!

Ich bezweifle, dass die Welt untergeht... den 05.04.2063 will ich noch erleben... aber es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass wir uns in einem großen Krieg selbst ausrotten anstatt das irgendein Meteorit auf uns herniederfällt...


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass die Welt untergeht... den 05.04.2063 will ich noch erleben... aber es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass wir uns in einem großen Krieg selbst ausrotten anstatt das irgendein Meteorit auf uns herniederfällt...


jo so seh ich das auch bis jetzt sind wir im Selbstvernichten ja echt gut dabei da is das nur ne frage der zeit


----------



## Thrawns (24. Februar 2009)

*gähn* 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jemals einen langweiligeren Teaser gesehen habe. Und ich habe echt schon so einige gesehen.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Februar 2009)

Ihr habt angefangen, der Mod hat's beendet. Wie man es ja so kennt. Verwarnungen sind raus.


----------



## El Homer (28. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach komm, gegen dich kommt doch so oder so niemand an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe Treki Fans bin zwar selbst keiner aber das sind die ergeizigsten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2009)

/reported

Hättest du net den Thread in würde sterben lassen können?


----------



## chopi (28. März 2009)

Wart ma,ist doch ein interesantes Thema,vllt lesen das jetzt noch ein paar.
Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. März 2009)

o.O, um die Erde so zu überfluten würd es meiner Meinung nicht reichen, wenn alles Eis auf der Erde schmelzen würde >.<


----------



## Stancer (28. März 2009)

Das würde nicht reichen, denn dann müsste der Meeresspiegel um 1Km und mehr steigen. Sogar der Süden Deutschlands befindet sich schon 500m über dem Meeresspiegel.

Wenn alles Eis schmelzen würde, würde sich die Küstenlinie um 20-30 Km ins Landesinnere verschieben. Holland wäre weg *Jubel*

Naja und 2012 mit dem Asteroiden, der an der Erde vorbei fliegt. Wenn da ein Asteroid an der Erde vorbei fliegt wird sowas gern "dramatisiert" vor allem von Blättern wie Bild. Konnte nun selber nichts über einen Komete finden, der an der Erde im Jahr 2012 vorbei fliegen soll.
Wenn ein Komet/Asteroid der Erde "nahe" kommt bedeutet das meistens so 300.000 Km, Astronomen sprechen dann sogar schon von sehr sehr nah. Auf kosmische Entfernungen ist sowas auch nichts, aber 300.000Km sind immernoch etwa die Entfernung Erde-Mond oder die Strecke, die Licht in 1sek zurück legt.

Btw : Weltuntergangstermine gab es schon viele : http://www.unmoralische.de/weltuntergang.htm


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Belebt doch den Threat nich!



Das wollte ich am 21.12.2012 tun und euch alle auslachen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Belebt doch den Threat nich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hä warum auslachen?


----------



## Camô (28. März 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> katastrophenfilme sind für mich die schlimmste Art von Film die es giebt...Un mir kann auch niemand erzählen das das die MEnschen "wachrütteln" soll
> 
> Achja, und da man in dem Trailer Tibet sieht, will der Filmemacher wohl die Medienpresenz von dem Land nutzen um die Leute ins Kino zu locken...billig.


Das mit dem Wachrütteln sehe ich ebensowenig, aber unterhalten tun Katastrophenfilme allemal.
Und das mit Tibet hat keine politischen Hintergründe, das Land wird auch als das "Dach der Welt" bezeichnet. Das die Wassermassen in diese Höhe steigen "könnten" soll lediglich die Extreme veranschaulichen.


----------



## Thront (28. März 2009)

viel. ist die welt ja auch schon untergegangen, aber wir merken es nicht und denken wir wären noch am leben.. und 2012 wird sie wiedergeboren.. von ausserirdischen die so tun als wären sie bruce willis...

mmmh... ich glaub ich habe zu viele schlechte 	"M. Night Shyamalan" geguckt...


----------



## Stancer (28. März 2009)

Ja in wirklichkeit Leben wir alle schon in einer Matrix und werden von Aliens im Koma gehalten....

Wer weiss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (29. März 2009)

> Ja in wirklichkeit Leben wir alle schon in einer Matrix und werden von Aliens im Koma gehalten....
> 
> Wer weiss? biggrin.gif



Vielleicht zocken wir auch alle ein abnormal langweiliges Computerspiel, bei dem das ganze Entwicklungsbudget in die Grafik geflossen ist


----------



## LordofDemons (29. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Vielleicht zocken wir auch alle ein abnormal langweiliges Computerspiel, bei dem das ganze Entwicklungsbudget in die Grafik geflossen ist


Hmm das ist ne abstrakt coole Theorie


----------



## Redryujin (29. März 2009)

Hallo,

also das mit dem Weltuntergang wird immer sehr dramatisiert durch die Medien und den selbst ernannten Wissenschaftlern. Wie war das mit dem Jahr 2000 wo die Welt Untergehen sollte weil dann kein Computer usw nicht mehr gehen sollte. Ich erinnere mich noch wie das Fernsehen einen so richtig Angst gemacht hat man solle sich regelrecht einen Vorrat an Lebensmitteln anschaffen und Badenwannen mit Wasser füllen. Und was war? Genau nichts.

Oder ist mit dem Weltuntergang mit dem schwarzen Loch in Österreich oder wo die da ihre Experimente machen? Genau auch nichts, aber die Medien habens so aufgedreht das gleich ein schwarzes Loch kommen würde und Die welt in Null komma nichts eingesaugt wird.

Jetzt mal zum Kalender wenn er 2012 zuende gehen soll, dann soll halt irgendwer den Kalender verlängern um ein paar tausend Jahren und schon wäre wieder Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Gut es kann sein das die Welt untergehen würde durch irgendwas. Z.b. der Supervulkanausbruch in yellowstone usw. Ok das könnte 2012 passieren der Vulkan bricht aus laut Medien soll das schon längst fällig sein. Es kann ja so vieles sein aber man sollte sich nicht durch die Medien noch beeinflussen lassen.

Manchmal frage ich mich auch wie ein kleiner Kieselstein (Meteroid) einen ganzen Planet auslöschen kann? Es sind schon viele Meteroiden in unseren Planenten eingeschlagen wie Bayern glaub ich und ist die Welt untergegangen? Nein. Vielleicht plumst er einfach ins meer und fertig. Mal sehen was die Zufunft so bringt.

Mfg
Redryujin


----------



## Thront (29. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Vielleicht zocken wir auch alle ein abnormal langweiliges Computerspiel, bei dem das ganze Entwicklungsbudget in die Grafik geflossen ist





aso.. ja wenn das so ist... kann man irgendwo mods saugen?


----------



## shockatc (29. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Oder ist mit dem Weltuntergang mit dem schwarzen Loch in Österreich oder wo die da ihre Experimente machen? Genau auch nichts, aber die Medien habens so aufgedreht das gleich ein schwarzes Loch kommen würde und Die welt in Null komma nichts eingesaugt wird.



will ja jetz nich klugscheissen, Aber(!): 
Was du meinst ist das Cern in der Schweiz. Und der Grund warum es kein schwarzes loch gab ist schlichtweg der, weil die aperatur defekt ist und noch nicht im betrieb ist. zumindest nicht zu voller leistung. Die Theorie mit dem schwarzen loch ist nich unbedingt an den haaren herbeigezogen... nur die größe des lochs ist undefiniert, es kann also mikro-nano-hyper-mega-ober-klein sein oder was weiss ich...

und zum 21.12.2012 : Der katastrophenfilm is bullcrap! Das die erde sich erwärmt wissen wir ja nu alle und ich als Autofahrer fühle mich auch sehr sehr schuldig (achtung ironie) aber mir is das sowas von scheiss-egal ob die erde 2° wärmer wird oder nich... ich habs gern ein bisschen wärmer... deswegen kauf ich mir trotzdem nen 200PS Sportwagen mit über 120mg/km CO2 ausstoß.

Ich glaube einfach mal an die Maya-Theorie. Vllt nich unbedingt an Aliens, aber an Veränderung... möglicherweise vom Menschen selbst herbeigeführt durch ne bahnbrechende Erfindung oder so... bisdahin: Füße hochlegen und abwarten (und den ganzen Öko-freaks mit meinem Sportwagen aufn zeiger gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Redryujin (29. März 2009)

shockatc schrieb:


> will ja jetz nich klugscheissen, Aber(!):
> Was du meinst ist das Cern in der Schweiz. Und der Grund warum es kein schwarzes loch gab ist schlichtweg der, weil die aperatur defekt ist und noch nicht im betrieb ist. zumindest nicht zu voller leistung. Die Theorie mit dem schwarzen loch ist nich unbedingt an den haaren herbeigezogen... nur die größe des lochs ist undefiniert, es kann also mikro-nano-hyper-mega-ober-klein sein oder was weiss ich...
> 
> und zum 21.12.2012 : Der katastrophenfilm is bullcrap! Das die erde sich erwärmt wissen wir ja nu alle und ich als Autofahrer fühle mich auch sehr sehr schuldig (achtung ironie) aber mir is das sowas von scheiss-egal ob die erde 2° wärmer wird oder nich... ich habs gern ein bisschen wärmer... deswegen kauf ich mir trotzdem nen 200PS Sportwagen mit über 120mg/km CO2 ausstoß.
> ...



Da sieht man mal das ich vom RL überhaupt keine ahnung habe. Würde ich einen Deutschtest machen müssen mit den allgemeinen Fragen über Deutschland ich würde glaube ich mal keine einzige Frage richtig beantworten. Der Grund ist einfach mich interesiert bzw interesierte noch nie Politik usw überhaupt nicht. Ich würde es sogar gar nicht mitkriegen wenn der dritte Weltkrieg schon angefangen hätte. Das mit der Wirtschaftskrise habe ich auch erst vor ein Wochen mitbekommen.

Und nein ich bin keiner der nur drinnen am PC hockt ich bin viel draußen unterwegs.


----------



## Skatero (30. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Und nein ich bin keiner der nur drinnen am PC hockt ich bin viel draußen unterwegs.


Vielleicht sogar zu viel?


----------



## Redryujin (30. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht sogar zu viel?




nö das auch wieder nicht.


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

shockatc schrieb:


> will ja jetz nich klugscheissen, Aber(!):
> Was du meinst ist das Cern in der Schweiz. Und der Grund warum es kein schwarzes loch gab ist schlichtweg der, weil die aperatur defekt ist und noch nicht im betrieb ist. zumindest nicht zu voller leistung. Die Theorie mit dem schwarzen loch ist nich unbedingt an den haaren herbeigezogen... nur die größe des lochs ist undefiniert, es kann also mikro-nano-hyper-mega-ober-klein sein oder was weiss ich...
> 
> und zum 21.12.2012 : Der katastrophenfilm is bullcrap! Das die erde sich erwärmt wissen wir ja nu alle und ich als Autofahrer fühle mich auch sehr sehr schuldig (achtung ironie) aber mir is das sowas von scheiss-egal ob die erde 2° wärmer wird oder nich... ich habs gern ein bisschen wärmer... deswegen kauf ich mir trotzdem nen 200PS Sportwagen mit über 120mg/km CO2 ausstoß.
> ...


das ist auch nicht unbedingt war, es war nur ein pseudo wissenschaftler der diese these aufgestellt hat, die alle medien aufgegriffen haben. ein schwarzes loch das bei solch einem versuch entstehen würde, gäbe es in der nächsten sekunde schon nicht mehr mangels energie und materie(laut e=mc² ja das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Scrätcher (30. März 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Als ich diesen Thread öffnete dachte ich schon hier würde irgend ein verrückter Mayapriester dden Weltuntergang phrophezeien , schade handelt es sich nur um einen Film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr solltet euch mal über die Mayas schlau machen! Vor allem wie perfekt ihr Kalender war! Und wie wenig Abweichung er hatte! Fast schon gespenstisch und wenn man sich mit den Mayas mal ein bißchen näher beschäftigt dann:



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Carcharoth es ging um den Kalender der Mayas.
> Die, falls ihr es nicht wisst, auch ihren eigenen Untergang vorhergesagt haben und damit recht hatten.
> Deren Kalender wird im Jahr 2012 wieder auf 0 gesetzt, und des soll grundlegende veränderungen mit sich bringen
> 
> ...



..weiß man das sie gesagt haben es wird im Jahr 2012 einschneidende Veränderungen für die Menschheit geben! Im positiven Sinne! Also nix da von wegen "OMG wieder hat wer den Weltuntergang vorausgesagt!".

Vielleicht wird die Menschheit wieder etwas entdecken, dass uns daran erinnert das Geld nicht alles ist? Wir werden sehen ....oder auch nicht......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird die Menschheit wieder etwas entdecken, dass uns daran erinnert das Geld nicht alles ist? Wir werden sehen ....oder auch nicht......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja klar wir entdecken was das uns lehrt das Geld nicht alles ist.
Hey wenn du blaue Schweine am Fenster vorbeifliegen siehst hör auf in ne Tüte zu Atmen.
Die Welt wird nun mal vom Geld regiert das ist Fakt und daran wird sich auch erst was durch eine "Generalreform" auf Erden, sprich Apokalypse was ändern.
Aber denkt dran packt nur kurze hosen ein in der Hölle is gut geheizt


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird die Menschheit wieder etwas entdecken, dass uns daran erinnert das Geld nicht alles ist? Wir werden sehen ....oder auch nicht......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vielleicht zeigen sich in diesem jahr die jenigen, die den mayas geholfen haben ihre Wunde rzu voll bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wär mein Jahr seit ich mich schon in meine rgrundschule über meine ignorante Lehrerin geärgert habe ,die meinte wir sind allein im ganzen All. -.-

edit: @ Lord heis ist die Hölle nur inna Bibel. meine hölle beinhaltet unbegrenzten zugang zum internet und ein 56k modem xD


----------



## Scrätcher (31. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ja klar wir entdecken was das uns lehrt das Geld nicht alles ist.
> Hey wenn du blaue Schweine am Fenster vorbeifliegen siehst hör auf in ne Tüte zu Atmen.
> Die Welt wird nun mal vom Geld regiert das ist Fakt und daran wird sich auch erst was durch eine "Generalreform" auf Erden, sprich Apokalypse was ändern.
> Aber denkt dran packt nur kurze hosen ein in der Hölle is gut geheizt



ja ja ja ich weiß! Wir sind echt der Gipfel der Schöpfung und allwissend!^^

Früher konnten sich die Menschen eine Regierung ohne König nicht vorstellen, heute nicht ohne das es von Geld bestimmt wird!

Merkste was?

Und wenn man sich mal mit Mayas & Nostradamus WIRKLICH beschäftigt, wird man feststellen: Nostradamus hat für die Menschheit vorhersagen bis weit ins Jahr 3000 gemacht und die Mayas sagten es wird sich was positives für die Menschheit ändern.

Aber dann kommt wieder so ein Geld-orientierter-Typ daher und da sich eben Katastrophennachrichten besser verkaufen wird halt alles umgedichtet und am Schluß wird dann Aufgrund einer willkürlichen Übersetzung alles als Schwachsinn abgetan!

Auch wenn man heutzutage ohne Geld eigentlich garnicht mehr zurecht kommt laß ich es sicherlich nicht zum Sinn meines Lebens mutieren!

Übrigens: 

Die Hölle macht sich jeder selbst! Denn die Hölle besteht aus den eigenen Ängsten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

got wallhack irl ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn die welt untergeht dann soll se doch

2000 hatten alle angst waaa milenium wwaaaaa wir sterben
und was ist passiert? ausser nen paar alkoholleichen ging es weiter ..


----------



## Thront (31. März 2009)

hehe kennt jemand das lied


"katastrophengeil" von dimple minds ? wenn nich:reinhörn


----------



## Redryujin (17. April 2009)

ich habe mal damals nachdem ich den thread gelesen habe jemanden von meiner ex firma gefragt was es mit dem Untergang/Wandel 2012 auf sich hat bzw ob er schon von sowas gehört hat. Es war aber mehr so ein esoteriker. Nun ja er kannte sich mit dem thema ganz gut aus da wusste ich dann sofort aha das ist wieder sowas übertriebenes was man nicht ernst nehmen soll.

Es wird nur von leuten die es mit religösen Glauben und esoterik übertreiben.

Dieser Post wird auch von Leuten zu stark überbewertet die mit der Rechtschreibung übertreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManicK (17. April 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> katastrophenfilme sind für mich die schlimmste Art von Film die es giebt...Un mir kann auch niemand erzählen das das die MEnschen "wachrütteln" soll
> 
> Achja, und da man in dem Trailer Tibet sieht, will der Filmemacher wohl die Medienpresenz von dem Land nutzen um die Leute ins Kino zu locken...billig.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ist daran schlimm? solche filme sind eher nicht schlimm, da alles auf die spitze getrieben wird und miest unrealistisch ist wie z.b. "the day after tomorrow" ... schlimm finde ich diese behinderten virus-filme von rtl2.

und tibet? dein post ist älter, aber selbst im februar war nichts mehr von tibet zu hören... ich höre jeden tag nachrichten im radio. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Mai 2009)

Dieses ganze Gelaber über den Untergang 2012 und diesem komischen Planet-X der auf einmal in unser Sonnensystem geflogen kommt ist doch der größte Scheiß überhaupt... Musste jetzt mal so deutlich gesagt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (2. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Gelaber über den Untergang 2012 und diesem komischen Planet-X der auf einmal in unser Sonnensystem geflogen kommt ist doch der größte Scheiß überhaupt... Musste jetzt mal so deutlich gesagt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr seid der Grund warum die Menschheit ewig dumm bleiben wird.
Vor euren Augen könnte ein UFO landen,es könnte in Medien berichtet werden..und ihr würdet immer noch sagen:
 Ist doch der größte Scheiß überhaupt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Ihr seid der Grund warum die Menschheit ewig dumm bleiben wird.
> Vor euren Augen könnte ein UFO landen,es könnte in Medien berichtet werden..und ihr würdet immer noch sagen:
> Ist doch der größte Scheiß überhaupt.
> 
> ...


du musst doch beim wickeln ein mal zu oft vom tisch gefallen sein......


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

Also ein Metroid/Komet oder sowas
kommt 2016 auf Stuttgart zu. Er soll
20 Km Durchmesser haben.

Naja wer weiß ob wir dann noch exestieren?

Ich denke bald wird es zu einem großen Krieg kommen
oder so etwas Ähnliches.

Kein Witz und ich übertreibe nicht.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Mai 2009)

Ich finde diese bald kommt Krieg, bald kommt Klimakatastrophe, bald kommt eine Krise etc. Vorhersagen irgendwie lächerlich. Sowas kann man quasi in jedem Jahrzehnt "vorhersagen" und man hat mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit recht. Dafür muss man kein Prophet oder sowas sein.


----------



## Redryujin (2. Mai 2009)

Schweinegrippe, Meteroiden, Kriege, Seuchen, der Untergang hat so viele Gesichter nur wir wissen nicht mit welchen Gesicht er uns im Jahr 2012 beehrt. Es kann so vieles sein. 

Wenn wirklich ein Meteroid mit einen durchmesser von 20 km in Suttgard einschlagen soll wird er viel schaden ausrichten.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Mai 2009)

wen es kommt es halt is lauf der zeit und man kan sie net aufhalten


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2009)

Also wenn die Menschheit jeden Weltuntergangs "Propheten" geglaubt hätte, dann wären wir durch wahnsinnigkeit gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: Die welt wird untergehen wenn ich mein Milchreis verschütte!


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Nein. *Deine* Welt wird untergehen, wenn du deinen Milchreis verschüttest!
Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterscheid^^ Sowieso denke ich, das solche Kometen grösstenteil verglühen, während sie der Erdathmosphäre eintritt.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nein. *Deine* Welt wird untergehen, wenn du deinen Milchreis verschüttest!
> Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterscheid^^ Sowieso denke ich, das solche Kometen grösstenteil verglühen, während sie der Erdathmosphäre eintritt.


das dachten die dinos auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakora (2. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also ein Metroid/Komet oder sowas
> kommt 2016 auf Stuttgart zu. Er soll
> 20 Km Durchmesser haben.
> 
> ...



Ich find ja solche Theorien auch ganz witzig.
Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das wir schon soo oft Medienpanik hatten weil irgendein Meteor mal wieder auf die Erde zusteurt und ihn dann doch noch meilenweit verfehlt. Und da brat mir doch einer nen Storch wenn das mit dem Stuttgart-Meteor stimmt.
Vorallem das der Meteor wohl genau auf Stuttgart zielt.... Hmmmm hat der den Autopiloten reingehauen???

Aber mal zum Hauptthema: Die Welt wird irgendwann untergehen, wenn sich die Menschheit nich schon vorher selbst übern Jordan schickt.
Für mich ist das ein ganz natürlicher Zyklus. Die Menschen werden immer mehr und mit Naturkatastrophen etc. wehrt sich die Erde gegen die Überbefölkerung. Das macht die Natur schon seit ewigkeiten auch in der Tierwelt schon.
Wäre ich die Erde hätte ich auch die Schnautze voll und wäre fleißig damit beschäftigt naturkatastrophen zu produzieren.
Und wenns die erde eben nich schafft dann bringen wir uns selber um indem wir mal wieder Krieg ausbrechen lassen oder halt mit lustigen Vieren oder chemischen Stoffen experimentieren, die die Welt 3 mal untergehen lassen würden.

Mein Fazut also schafft es die Natur nich uns los zu werden, dann erfindet sich der mensch halt was womit er sich selbst zerstört wie z.b. die atombombe oder so.

Gruß Drakora


----------



## Druda (2. Mai 2009)

Drakora schrieb:


> Ich find ja solche Theorien auch ganz witzig.
> Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das wir schon soo oft Medienpanik hatten weil irgendein Meteor mal wieder auf die Erde zusteurt und ihn dann doch noch meilenweit verfehlt. Und da brat mir doch einer nen Storch wenn das mit dem Stuttgart-Meteor stimmt.
> Vorallem das der Meteor wohl genau auf Stuttgart zielt.... Hmmmm hat der den Autopiloten reingehauen???
> 
> ...



japp, so wird's sein


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Naja,2012 wird noch keine Apokalypse stattfinden.

Aber es ist tatsächlich ein Asteroid auf Kollionskurs mit der Erde.
Besagter Asteroid wurde auf den Namen "Apophis" getauft (ägytischer Gott des Chaos).

Dieser soll im Jahre 2029 die Erde knapp verfehlen und aufgrund der Erdanziehung und des Gravitationsfeldes im Jahre 2036 mit unserem Planeten kollidieren.

Und das ist mal ausnahmsweise keine Verschwörungs-Theorie meinerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WDR-Quarks & Co.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Mai 2009)

Es steht 1:45000 das er uns 2036 trifft also würde ich mich nicht darauf versteifen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2009)

Bis 2036 hat man den eh aus dem himmel gepustet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Es steht 1:45000 das er uns 2036 trifft also würde ich mich nicht darauf versteifen.



Im Gegensatz zu anderen Relationen,eine sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Und jeder Asteroid,Komet der mit "Apophis" kollidiert (was ja nicht auszuschliessen ist,da er ja noch durch etliche Meteoriten-Gürtel "fliegt") verfälscht diese Wahrscheinlichkeit ins + oder -.



Selor schrieb:


> Bis 2036 hat man den eh aus dem himmel gepustet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Abschuss-Theorie einen nahenden Asterioden halten Wissenschaftler für zu gefährlich,da aus einem Killerbrocken so ganz schnell 5-6 Brocken werden.
Man forscht nun an Möglichkeiten den Kurs des Asteroiden auf sanfte Art und Weise zu manipulieren.Magnetismus/Gravitation...


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bis 2036 hat man den eh aus dem himmel gepustet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. man hat halt keine daten darüber wie sich der asteroid bei beschuss verhalten würde. das bedeutet das ein beschuss auch böse enden könnte.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Mai 2009)

Sollen se einfach was reinballern in den Kometen was dann Segel ausklappt und ihn so aus der Bahn lenkt. Irgendwie geht das bestimmt.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Sollen se einfach was reinballern in den Kometen was dann Segel ausklappt und ihn so aus der Bahn lenkt. Irgendwie geht das bestimmt.


da kommt dann ein weiteres problem. wie gesagt man hat keine wirklichen daten über den asteroiden außer seinen durchmesser. man kann vielelicht aus dem schweif erkennen aus was für stoffen sich der asteroid zusammensetzt, aber man weis nicht was für eien dichte etc der asteroid hat. wenn man nun den falschen punkt für solch eingerät trifft kann es die selbe wirken wie eine sprengung haben.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2009)

Was passiert wenn man in nen Kometen reinballert, hat ja der Film Armageddon sehr gut gezeigt. ^^


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> was dann Segel ausklappt und ihn so aus der Bahn lenkt.



Versuch mal mit Segeln im Weltall zu segeln... Ich fürchte, da wirst du ziemlich enttäuscht sein. :/
Falls du ein Sonnensegel meinst - das wird wohl kaum genug sein um den Asteroiden nennenswert vom Kurs abzubringen.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Sollen se einfach was reinballern in den Kometen was dann Segel ausklappt und ihn so aus der Bahn lenkt. Irgendwie geht das bestimmt.



Epic fail!

Versuch mal im Vakuum zu segeln...lawl


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Epic fail!
> 
> Versuch mal im Vakuum zu segeln...lawl


ich denke wie night falls das er wahrscheinlich ein sonnensegelmeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (3. Mai 2009)

Weltuntergangstheorien gibt es fast so viele wie es Menschen gibt. Das war immer so, ist so und wird auch immer so sein. Wer mit seiner Theorie letztendlich dabei recht haben wird, ist doch eh egal. Fakt ist jedoch das ein nicht geringer Teil der Menschheit sich sogar solch ein Ereignis wünscht. So makaber es klingt, doch in vielen Menschen (und sei es auch nur unterbewusst) keimt in gewisser Weise die Hoffnung das eine riesige Katastrophe die Menschheit stark dezimiert bzw in ihrer Entwicklung in die Steinzeit zurück versetzt. Sprich, alles was wir in unserer hochtechnisierten Welt kennen soll verschwinden, so das der Mensch zu seinen Wurzeln zurück kehrt.
Warum das so ist, darüber streiten die "Wissenschaftler". Ich persönlich bin der Meinung der Grund warum viele Menschen diesen Wunsch (und sei es nur unterbewusst) haben liegt darin begründet das viele die Welt wie sie heute ist, insbesondere die MEnschheit einfach unerträglich finden. All die Gewalt, die Kriege, die verlogene Politik, die machthungriegen Industriebosse usw. Viele hoffen das durch eine Katastrophe grossem Ausmasses, die Menschen eben losgelöst von den materiellen Dingen (wie Auto, Wohnung, Job, TV, PC, Klamotten usw usw) zurück zu sich selber finden. Damit werte wie Familie, Freundschaft, einander helfen, zusammen halten usw wieder wichtig werden.
Das ist auch der Grund warum es immer wieder selbsternannte Propheten gibt die das Ende der Welt ankündigen. Sei es nun weil sie es wollen, oder weil sie meinen es aus alten Schriften entziffert zu haben.

Stellt Euch selber mal folgende Frage: Wenn ihr in einem Raum sitzt in dessen mitte ein grosser roter Knopf ist und ihr wisst das man beim drücken dieses Knopfes alle Technik, allen Fortschritt, allen Luxus...sprich alles was die moderne Gesellschaft aus macht, quasi löschen würde. So das nach dem drücken nichts weiter da ist als das was die Natur hervorbringt (Menschen, Tiere, Flora, Fauna ect) und nur ihr wissen würdet das ihr diesen Knopf gedrückt habt...würdet ihr ihn dann drücken ?! Stellt euch diese Frage mal ganz ernsthaft.
Ihr würdet überrascht sein wieviele Menschen diese Frage mit Ja beantworten würden. Solange sie sicher sein können das nieman erfahren könnte das sie es waren, der die Menschheit in die "Steinzeit" zurück versetzt hat.

Was ich über den wirklichen Weltuntergang denke, nun kommen wird er sicher irgendwann. Sei es das ein Komet auf die Erde knallt und so alles auslöscht. Sei es das die Menschheit es schaft durch ihre Kriege, Raubbau, Experimente, Hass, Neid & Zerstörungswut die Welt zu zerstören (was ich persönlich für die grösste Warscheinlichkeit halte). Oder das die Welt einfach selber durch die Kraft des Universums zerstört wird (wie schon so viele Sterne vor ihr). 
Letztendlich stellt sich nur die Frage wann es geschehen wird.
Wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht, so würde ich persönlich der Erde noch 200 Jahre geben. Dann hat es der Mensch geschaft den Planeten so zu vergiften, das ein leben..egal welches hier nahezu unmöglich ist.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Wenn ihr in einem Raum sitzt in dessen mitte ein grosser roter Knopf ist und ihr wisst das man beim drücken dieses Knopfes alle Technik, allen Fortschritt, allen Luxus...sprich alles was die moderne Gesellschaft aus macht, quasi löschen würde. So das nach dem drücken nichts weiter da ist als das was die Natur hervorbringt (Menschen, Tiere, Flora, Fauna ect) und nur ihr wissen würdet das ihr diesen Knopf gedrückt habt...würdet ihr ihn dann drücken ?!



Ich würde keine Sekunde zögern.
Die Menschheit sollte sich mal wieder (tat sie das überhaupt jemals) auf die essentiellen Dinge im Leben besinnen.
Alle eifern dem Ruhm,Reichtum,Luxus hinterher.

Eine antimaterialistische Welt wäre der Aufbruch in den Frieden.

Off-Topic:
So ein Left4Dead-Szenario wäre echt extrem naise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geld?Rolex?Bentley?WTF!!STFU-We need to survive!!!


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Ich würde keine Sekunde zögern.
> Die Menschheit sollte sich mal wieder (tat sie das überhaupt jemals) auf die essentiellen Dinge im Leben besinnen.
> Alle eifern dem Ruhm,Reichtum,Luxus hinterher.
> 
> ...


das du das machn würdest glaub ich dir und auch viele andere, aber die realität des täglichen überlebens lässt irgendwann viele resignieren. so schön der "frieden" klingen mag, viel eher werden sich dann leute mehr untereinander bekriegen um zu überleben als es jetzt schon der fall ist.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2009)

Im Moment würde ich mich wohl eher damit arrangieren wie scheisse die Welt ist, als nen roten Knopf zu drücken um damit alles zu torpedieren was die Menschheit in den letzten 1000 Jahren hervorgebracht hat. Zwar ist der Gedanke reizvoll (gute Theorie Uktawa!), aber ich denke, ich hätte letztlich nicht das Recht, damit den völlig veränderten Fortgang unseres Seins selbst zu bestimmen.

Zumal es auch Hunderttausende, wenn nicht Millionen, Menschen auf der Welt geben würde, die auf der Stelle sterben würden, weil sie an die moderne Technik gebunden sind, z.b. medizinische Extremfälle, Alte, Kranke etc. ...

Nicht zu vergessen das völlige Chaos was auf der Welt entstehen würde. Innerhalb der ersten 7 Tage nach Drücken dieses Knopfes würden warscheinlich (wegen meiner Entscheidung den Knopf zu drücken) Millionen Menschen draufgehen, durch spontane Gewaltaktionen, weltweite Plünderungen, Vergewaltigungen und was weiß ich noch alles. Es gäbe ja praktisch Nichts mehr was den Menschen daran hindert seiner Gewalt freien Lauf zu lassen, sämtliche Sicherheitssysteme- und -möglichkeiten würden zusammenbrechen und es gilt das Recht der Steinzeit, nach dem Motto, der Stärkere bekommt was er will.

Also unterm Strich würde ich das Betätigen dieses roten Knopfes wohl reizvoll finden aber ich könnte mich durch Kenntnis der Folgen dieses Verhaltens genauso gut selbst aufhängen.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Im Moment würde ich mich wohl eher damit arrangieren wie scheisse die Welt ist, als nen roten Knopf zu drücken um damit alles zu torpedieren was die Menschheit in den letzten 1000 Jahren hervorgebracht hat. Zwar ist der Gedanke reizvoll (gute Theorie Uktawa!), aber ich denke, ich hätte letztlich nicht das Recht, damit den völlig veränderten Fortgang unseres Seins selbst zu bestimmen.
> 
> Zumal es auch Hunderttausende, wenn nicht Millionen, Menschen auf der Welt geben würde, die auf der Stelle sterben würden, weil sie an die moderne Technik gebunden sind, z.b. medizinische Extremfälle, Alte, Kranke etc. ...
> 
> ...



Natural Selection at its best!

Die Survivor dieser ersten katastrophalen Phase wären somit quasi die Elite der neuen Welt...
was entweder gut oder schlecht sein kann.

Im besten Falle sind die Survivor während dieser Phase auf das essentielle erleuchtet oder
sie sind zu machtgeilen Imperator geworden.

Vielleicht würde so eine natürliche Selektion diesem Planeten,dem System,der Menschheit gut tun...denn sie findet im Zeitalter der hochentwickelten Technik nicht mehr statt.
Dabei hat sich unsere Spezies über tausende Jahre auf diesem Wege weiterentwickelt...


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Natural Selection at its best!
> 
> Die Survivor dieser ersten katastrophalen Phase wären somit quasi die Elite der neuen Welt...
> was entweder gut oder schlecht sein kann.
> ...



Klingt jetzt etwas arg abgehoben wenn du mich fragst. ^^


----------



## Uktawa (3. Mai 2009)

Also gesetz den Fall jemand drückte den Knopf, so würde mit Sicherheit die ersten Tage/Wochen/Monate die blanke Anarchie ausbrechen. Das ist unbestreitbar. Es würden sich "Führer" hervor heben (ähnlich wie in "The Postman") die jene um sich scharren die bereit sind sich mit Gewalt das zu nehmen was sie wollen. 
Auf der anderen Seite würden sich aber auch die "guten" Menschen zusammen tun um Gemeinschaften zu gründen die Frieden wollen. Dort würde es wiederrum Gesetze geben die bei Fehlverhalten Strafen nach sich ziehen. In "Experimenten" die dem sehr ähnlich kommen, zeichnete sich sehr schnell ab das zwar nach aussen Frieden gewahrt wird, aber das jeder der den Frieden bricht (auf welche Art auch immer) mit teilweise extremen Strafen rechnen musste. 
Ich denke, würde es jemals zum knopfszenario kommen, das sich die Menschen (jene die die ersten Wochen/Monate überleben) in einer Art Mittelalter wieder finden würden. Es würde starke geben die die schwachen führen oder sie knechten. Menschen ohne Mut und Willen würden entweder zu "Sklaven" der starken oder einfach sterben.
Es ist leider so das die Menschheit aus den eigenen Fehlern nicht lernt. Selbst wenn 99 von 100 völlig friedliche Absichten hätten und Harmonie anstrebten, so würde doch einer in diesen Reihen ausreichen um Missgunst, Hass und Neid zu sähen. Was wieder zu Kriegen usw führt.
Somit würden wir warscheinlich wieder da ankommen wo wir eigendlich von weg wollten...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also gesetz den Fall jemand drückte ....


also müssen wir doch alle sterben und ganz von vorne anfangen und mit ein bisschen glück entwickelt sich alles anders^^


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Naja,wenn man es genau nimmt und alle psychologischen Fakten unseres machtgeilen Geistes einbezieht:

Die Menschheit ist dem Untergang geweiht..früher oder später rotten wir uns selber aus...
Wir sind die selbstzerstörerischste Spezies im unserem Sonnensystem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollten Götter/Gott existieren würden sie wahrscheinlich nie Tageslicht erblicken,so oft wie sie facepalmen müssten.


----------



## Servon (3. Mai 2009)

Die Geschichten mit dem roten Knopf erinnern mich immer an Snake Plissken der mit dem Code 666 den weltweiten und ewigen EMP Schlag auslöst.

/e: "Willkommen in der Steinzeit"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Mai 2009)

Ich werde warten!

Nibiru... sonneneruption oder aliens... ma gucken ^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

OO Ihr bereitet euch ja schon auf das Schlimmste vor! Die Menschheit wird nicht untergehen! Warum? Sie ist zu stur und zu egoistisch, um einfach so zu sterben!

Die Pest im Mittelalter hat es nicht geschaft. Die Kreuzzüge auch nicht. Die streitsüchtigen schweizer auch nicht (war auch im Mittelalter^^jaja, da haben wir uns noch die schädel brachial eingeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Der Wilde Westen, trotz seiner neuen Besetzung, hat sich auch nicht selbst ausgelöscht (Die Menschen schufen dort ja quasi ihre eigenen Regeln, nachdem sie England entrissen waren). Den ersten Weltkrieg haben wir überlebt. Den Zweiten Weltkrieg auch. Der Kalte Krieg, bringte den Menschen auch tot, aber immer noch nicht allen. Und der Heutige Terrorissmus, hat die Menschen auch noch nicht vom Erdangesicht getilgt.

Wir können viele von uns vernichten, aber niemals alle. Es ist unmöglich, und ich wage zu behaupten, dass wir die totale Vernichtung nicht alleine schaffen. Vulkane und Erdbeben, haben wir erfolgreich überstanden. Krankheiten und Kriege bekämpft. Und wir leben immer noch. Selbst bei Meteoriten, würden genug Menschen aus irgend nem Grund überleben und sich fortpflanzen. 

Und wenn die Erde sich selbst zerstört (aus welchen wissenschaftlichen Grund auch immer), wird es zulange dauern, sodass wir uns schon auf andere Planeten weiterentwickeln werden (wie wärs mit ner Kolonie aufm Mars? Hatte mal vor lange Zeit nen Artikel gelesen...).

Die perfekte Waffe für die totale Vernichtung der Menschheit wird es niemals geben!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

wir müssen noma kurz nachrechnen wieviel atombomben wir noch haben - overkill effekt (hieß der so?) und so


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Mai 2009)

Soweit ich weiß haben wir mehr Atomwaffen um die Erde mehr als 15 mal in eine Atomare Wüste zu verwandeln...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß haben wir mehr Atomwaffen um die Erde mehr als 15 mal in eine Atomare Wüste zu verwandeln...


perfekt wir können uns  DOCH selbst vernichten aufauf ....


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß haben wir mehr Atomwaffen um die Erde mehr als 15 mal in eine Atomare Wüste zu verwandeln...


mit irgendwas muss man ja drohen können damit jeder in seinen grenzen bleibt


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mit irgendwas muss man ja drohen können damit jeder in seinen grenzen bleibt


wenn jeder in seinen grenzen bleiben würde gäbs die scheinepest nur in mexico 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Nunja, auch wenn wir uns die erde mit Atombomben bewerfen würde, würden wir trotzdem überleben... und wenn es sich nur um ein paar hunderte Menschen handelt...


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, auch wenn wir uns die erde mit Atombomben bewerfen würde, würden wir trotzdem überleben... und wenn es sich nur um ein paar hunderte Menschen handelt...


da krepier ich lieber als madmax zu spielen

hatte ich mal erwähnt das ich max heiße ?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da krepier ich lieber als madmax zu spielen
> 
> hatte ich mal erwähnt das ich max heiße ?^^


der erlöööööser!!!!einseinseinselfdrölfzig

ne ernsthaft 2012 geht nix unter da kommt vll irgend n meteor bissl näher an die erde dann werden wir uns das ganze halt beim kalten bierchen im garten ansehn und weiter geht das leben


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Mai 2009)

1. Der Film (eigentliches Thema) werd ich mir mal anschauen wenn ich mein Gehirn mal ein wenig entspannen will.

2. Ob 2012 irgendwas passiert werden wir sehen oder auch nicht!^^

3. Selbst wenn wir wüßten: Wir werden ein bestimmtes Datum als Menschen nicht überleben, was soll wir uns dann groß aufregen? Dann sind wir halt tot! Das steht ja schon fest, wenn wir geboren werden!! 

Also irgendwie versteh ich immer die ganze Aufregung nicht! XD


----------



## shadow24 (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Pest im Mittelalter hat es nicht geschaft. Die Kreuzzüge auch nicht. Die streitsüchtigen schweizer auch nicht (war auch im Mittelalter^^jaja, da haben wir uns noch die schädel brachial eingeschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sorry Benji,sei mir nicht böse,aber ich muss immer mal wieder über deine Beiträge schmunzeln:wie kannst du denn bei der nennung der schrecklichsten Katastrophen der Menscheit die "streitsüchtigen Schweizer" in einem Atemzug mit der Pest und den beiden Weltkriegen nennen?????astrein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach und btw: wenn der Komet gross genug ist ist leider auch kein Stückchen Erde nach dem Aufprall mehr da wo m,an sich fortpflanzen könnte...

und sag niemals nie wenn es um den Einfallsreichtum des Menschen beim erfinden der absoluten Massenvernichtungswaffe geht...


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Ich denke mal es ist unbestritten das wir Menschen auf der Erde so viele Atomwaffen haben, um uns ein paar mal alle zum Mars und zurück zu bomben. 
Selbst wenn nur die hälfte der Bomben gezündet werden würde, würde dies eine Kettenreaktion auslösen die weit über die atomare Verstrahlung hinaus gehen würde. Stichwort Viren. Es gibt auf der Welt hundert wenn nich tausende Labore (meist vom Militär) in denen extrem tödlich Viren lagern. Ebula zB. Bei einer Freisetzung würde sich solch ein Virus schneller verbreiten als die Schweinegrippe. Und Ebula ist nur einer von hunderten tödlichen Viren die der Menschheit zum Verhängnis werden könnten.
Der nächste Punkt sind die ganze AKW`s. Schaut euch mal um wieviele von diesen potenziellen Bomben wir in Deutschland haben. Würde da zB mal die Kühlung (aus welchenGründen auch immer) ausfallen, so gäbe es einen Gau. 
Wie oft muss man im nachhinein von "beinahe Katastrophen" lesen.
Möglichkeiten hat die Menschheit verdammt viele um sich restlos selber aus zu rotten. Und bis her ging es immer gut. Aber lasst mal zu dem Fall kommen das ein oder zweimal das Glück nicht vor Ort ist. Dann kann es so schnell zu einer Kettenreaktion kommen das man die Tage zählen kann bis einem das Fleisch vom Gesicht fällt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, auch wenn wir uns die erde mit Atombomben bewerfen würde, würden wir trotzdem überleben... und wenn es sich nur um ein paar hunderte Menschen handelt...



Benji... du unterschätzt eindeutig die Kraft unserer Vernichtungswaffen... die einzigen verdammten Überlebenden eines Atomaren Armageddons wären Kakerlaken...


----------



## Varghoud (4. Mai 2009)

Das ist alles nur Panikmache, weil irgendjemand zuviel Nostradamus gelesen hat^^

Ich glaube nicht daran, dass Aliens kommen oder sich ein Tor zu einer Welt öffnet(einige Mädchen aus meiner Klasse stellen schon so dämliche Verschwörungstheorien auf, bei denen mir die Haare zu Berg stehen!), aber die größte Gefahr für uns Menschen sind noch immer wir selbst, wie die Poster über mir bereits erwähnt haben. Die einzigen, die uns komplett auslöschen könnten, sind wir selbst, sei es durch einen Atmokrieg oder weil wir unseren Planeten in eine unbewohnbare Mülldeponie verwandeln. Selbst ein Meteorit würde die Menschheit niemals komplett auslöschen, Atomwaffen schon, die haben nämlich noch nette radiokative Strahlung.   


Und zum Film: bestimmt nette Unterhaltung, Roland Emmerich kann gute Blockbuster inszinieren. Und reißerisch waren seine Themen und Inszinierungen schon immer, man denke nur an Independence Day oder The day after tomorrow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XellDinch (4. Mai 2009)

-.-
Ich hab langsam das Gefühl das zu viele Leute zu viele Gedanken verschwenden wie wir sterben könnten.
Ich weiß nich obs an den Milliarden Verschwörungstheorien liegt oder am TV bzw. Kino?!
Ich meine wenn irgendeiner die Erde zu einem Häufchen Asteroiden verwandeln will und die Möglichkeit dazu hat wird er es tun und das bekommen die meissten erst mit wenn sie vor der Himmelspforte stehen und sich denken: "hmm ... der McDonalds Drive Inn hat sich ja ganz schön schnell verändert. Mann die Amis bauen verdammt schnell!"

Verschwendet doch nich eure Gehirnzellen für sowas. Sondern genießt euer Leben bis es knallt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg 

Xelldinch


----------



## Das Affenmensch (4. Mai 2009)

Naja,was aber dennoch ziemlich fragwürdig ist und bleibt:

Warum wurde in Norwegen ein 1200 qm großer Bunker erbaut,
mit dem Ziel alle Pflanzen dieser Welt (in Form von Saatgut) zu lagern?


----------



## löööy (4. Mai 2009)

dann hätt ich ja nur noch *mit den fingern abzähl 3 jahre zu zocken OMG
ne spaß beiseite, das gábs schon oft das das ende der welt angekündigt wurde und was is passiert? nix


----------



## XellDinch (4. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Naja,was aber dennoch ziemlich fragwürdig ist und bleibt:
> 
> Warum wurde in Norwegen ein 1200 qm großer Bunker erbaut,
> mit dem Ziel alle Pflanzen dieser Welt (in Form von Saatgut) zu lagern?



Als Befriedigung was getan zuhaben. Oder meinste nich das das zeug dadrin auch Verstrahlt wird wenn die bomben fallen?^^
Bunker sind was tolles ^^ eine Bombe überstehen sie sicherlich vieleicht auch ein paar mehr aber wenn der Amerikaner und der russe Alles werfen hilft auch der Bunker nichmehr.
Meine meinung.

Gruß

Xelldinch


----------



## sTereoType (4. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Naja,was aber dennoch ziemlich fragwürdig ist und bleibt:
> 
> Warum wurde in Norwegen ein 1200 qm großer Bunker erbaut,
> mit dem Ziel alle Pflanzen dieser Welt (in Form von Saatgut) zu lagern?


um halt für den ernstfall vorgesorgt zu haben. eine archenoah halt für pflanzen. das soetwas gebaut wird heißt ja nicht gleich das die jenigen wissen, dass demnächst was passiert. es ist halt bloß wahrscheinlich das irgendwann etwas passiert. im welt der wunder stand mal das die chance für die menschheit dieses jahrtausend zu überleben relativ gerinng ist (relativ ist das stichwort). in die rechnung dafür kamen globale wie universelle ursachen also auch atomare selbstvernichtung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (4. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> um halt für den ernstfall vorgesorgt zu haben. eine archenoah halt für pflanzen. das soetwas gebaut wird heißt ja nicht gleich das die jenigen wissen, dass demnächst was passiert. es ist halt bloß wahrscheinlich das irgendwann etwas passiert. im welt der wunder stand mal das die chance für die menschheit dieses jahrtausend zu überleben relativ gerinng ist (relativ ist das stichwort). in die rechnung dafür kamen globale wie universelle ursachen also auch atomare selbstvernichtung.



Joa,davon hab ich auch gehört.

ZB:Gammablitze im Universum.

Nur ein Gammablitz im unseren Sonnensystem würde ausreichen,um alles Leben auf der Erde auszulöschen.

Diese Gammablitze (sterbende Sterne) treten relativ random,willkürlich,und häufig im Universum auf.


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn du von "häufig" im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Universum sprichst, musst Du auch den Faktor Zeit mit einbringen. Die Zeit im Universum hat eine ganz andere Grössenordnung als im Vergleich zu der Zeit die wir Menschen kennen.
Also ist das häifige auftretren eines ereignisses im Universum für uns Menschen gemessen an unserer Zeit eigendlich eine Ewigkeit. Das erkennt man allein an den Schätzungen des Alters des Universums bzw einzelner Planeten. Eine Million Jahre sind im Universum nur ein Vimpernschlag. Allein die Vorstellung dessen übersteigt manch menschlichen Geist *G*.

Was das Bunker-Samendepot betrifft so ist die Erklärung ganz einfach. Dies gilt quasi als Archiev für alle Pflanzen, besonders jene die dank uns Menschen mehr und mehr aussterben. Es ist duch aus sinnvoll wie ich finde. So hat man immer die Möglichkeit im Falle einer Notwendigkeit Pflanzen nach zu züchten. Und wie wir ja wissen sind Pflanzen für unsere Erde das, was für uns Menschen unsere Haut ist. Ohne geht es nicht.


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Der nächste Punkt sind die ganze AKW`s. Schaut euch mal um wieviele von diesen potenziellen Bomben wir in Deutschland haben. Würde da zB mal die Kühlung (aus welchenGründen auch immer) ausfallen, so gäbe es einen Gau.



Erinnert mich an den Film, "Die Wolke" der kürzlich im TV lief. Sehr bedrückend weil sehr realistisch.


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Tschja, nur das dieser Film eigendlich in der Realität so ähnlich schon da war. Als Tschernobyl (weiss der Geier wie mans richtig schreibt^^) damals der Reaktor in die Luft flog, trieb der Wind die Radioaktivität quer durch Europa. In Bayern gibt es immer noch Waldgebiete in denen man die dortigen Pilze lieber nicht essen sollte weil sie immer noch eine recht hohe Reststrahlung haben. 
Radioaktivität kann man weder sehen, schmecken noch riechen. Man spührt die Auswirkungen erst wenn es eigendlich schon zu spät ist. Kommt ganz auf die Dosis drauf an. Würde auch nur ein einziges AKW in Deutschland nen Gau wie damals in Tschernobyl erleben, so wären die Folgen drastisch. Denn Deutschland ist relativ eng besiedelt.
Um so unverständlicher ist es das die Politik weiterhin an den AKWs festhält. Zumal alternative Energie schon lange verfügbar wäre...wenn die Wirtschaft nur wollte.


----------



## XellDinch (4. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Um so unverständlicher ist es das die Politik weiterhin an den AKWs festhält. Zumal alternative Energie schon lange verfügbar wäre...wenn die Wirtschaft nur wollte.



Man verdient aber in Grundegenommen an diesen Energien nur geringfügig Geld das is denke ich das Problem.
Öl ist Teuer und das kann man halt an den Verbraucher weitergeben um nochmehr gewinn zumachen.
Und warum alles zum grössten teil beim alten bleibt ist denke ich auch Klar.
Die Ölkonzerne können die sonne einfach nicht Kaufen.


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Tschja, womit wir bei der Wurzel des Übels wären. Die unendliche Gier der Menschen. 
Würde es die Gier nach Geld und Macht nicht geben, so könnte man "Unternehmen" die rein dazu dienen einen Staat und seine Bürger mit dem Lebensnotwendigen zu versorgen, so anlegen das sie keinen Gewinn erzielen müssen. Nur gerade so viel das laufende Kosten und gewisse Sicherheitssummen (für Notfälle) erzielt werden können um eben die Energiekosten auf einem Minimum zu halten. Dann wäre das Thema erneuerbare Energie auch weit aus angesagter. 
Aber leider ist der Mensch gierig und hungrig nach Macht.


----------



## vollmi (5. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> sorry Benji,sei mir nicht böse,aber ich muss immer mal wieder über deine Beiträge schmunzeln:wie kannst du denn bei der nennung der schrecklichsten Katastrophen der Menscheit die "streitsüchtigen Schweizer" in einem Atemzug mit der Pest und den beiden Weltkriegen nennen?????astrein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verdammt unser Plan die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reissen ist aufgeflogen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (5. Mai 2009)

der trailer ist schwachsinnig.

selbst wenn alles eis auf dem planeten schmelzen würde, wodurch der meeresspiegel steigt und selbst wenn dann nen meteor auf der erde einschlägt, wäre die flutwelle bei weitem nicht so hoch um den Himalaya zu überschwemmen.


----------



## Shrukan (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn die Welt untergeht? Dann ist halt Schluss ^^ so lange ich nicht qualvoll sterbe...

Ich finde es aber echt amüsant, dass man über einen Untergang diskutiert... wir werden es ja kurz vor Weihnachten sehen :>


----------



## Rhokan (8. Mai 2009)

> Wenn die Welt untergeht? Dann ist halt Schluss ^^ so lange ich nicht qualvoll sterbe...
> 
> Ich finde es aber echt amüsant, dass man über einen Untergang diskutiert... wir werden es ja kurz vor Weihnachten sehen :>


Doomsday-Party inc!


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Mai 2009)

Drakonis schrieb:


> der trailer ist schwachsinnig.
> 
> selbst wenn alles eis auf dem planeten schmelzen würde, wodurch der meeresspiegel steigt und selbst wenn dann nen meteor auf der erde einschlägt, wäre die flutwelle bei weitem nicht so hoch um den Himalaya zu überschwemmen.



Und wer hat hier behauptet das dieser ! Film ! der Realität entsprechen würde?




Shrukan schrieb:


> Wenn die Welt untergeht? Dann ist halt Schluss ^^ so lange ich nicht qualvoll sterbe...
> 
> Ich finde es aber echt amüsant, dass man über einen Untergang diskutiert... wir werden es ja kurz vor Weihnachten sehen :>



Gute Einstellung,so in der Art denke ich auch.  (:


----------



## OberstMustang (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn die Welt untergehen würde durch eine Flut, ich hasse nasse hosen...und wenn das wasser langsam steigen sollte...naja..dann könnte man noch ne runde WoW zocken aufn Dach..wäre suboptimal...kann nicht lieber ein meteorid einschlagen 2020..wie in machen szeanarien der genau auf den nahen ost fällt...das wäre himmliche ironie(klingt zwar böse aber das szeanario gibts auch)...bis dahin sollte es kein öl mehr da unten geben^^...das leben ist hart...aber flutwelle würde sucken..sonst endet die welt wie in dem film waterworld..man war der schlimm


----------



## Durlok (17. Mai 2009)

schaut euch lieber diesen film über 2012 an 

( R )EVOLUTION 2012




hier ein interessantes Interview von dieter Broers (das interview beginnt ab der 12 minute)

http://cropfm.at/past_shows.htm


----------



## Kurta (4. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich glaube stark daran das wir durch irgendwelche Strahlen der Sonne , seis die Sonnenstrahlen oder die Gammastrahlen gebruzelt. Hab gelesen das wir durch das Zentrum der Milchstraße wandern oder so ähnlich , wer weiß ob das auswirkungen auf die Sonne und Erde haben soll....


----------



## El Homer (7. Juli 2009)

Sodele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich diesen Fred eröffnet habe, bin ich heute auf youtube auf einen weiteren Trailer zu diesem Film gestoßen.... schaut ihn euch mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw..die musik find ich äußerst passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juli 2009)

Also mit dem Trailer würden sie bestimmt mehr Leute anlocken als mit den andauernden "Epische Musik" blabla trailern  ;D


----------



## Sir-Peter (7. Juli 2009)

LOL Black President??Its ridiculous
tscha Roland,zumindest eins wurde wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


YES WE CAN!!!


----------



## Zachrid (10. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das vor einigen Tagen mal zusammengefasst was der 21.12.2012 sein soll:
http://www.zachseinblog.de/?p=3699


----------



## TheGui (10. Juli 2009)

Drakonis schrieb:


> der trailer ist schwachsinnig.
> 
> selbst wenn alles eis auf dem planeten schmelzen würde, wodurch der meeresspiegel steigt und selbst wenn dann nen meteor auf der erde einschlägt, wäre die flutwelle bei weitem nicht so hoch um den Himalaya zu überschwemmen.


erstens is das nen optisch überfrachtetes katastrophenspektakel das es so denk ich mal noch net gegeben hatt... und somit sollte niemand auch nur einen Gedanken an "real" verschwenden.

zweitens, du hast recht wenn das wasser gleichmäßig auf der Oberfläche verteilt ist.

ist es aber wie bei einer gigantischen Gezeitenflut an einem Ort konzentriert, ist sowas möglich.

geht es in dem Film nicht darüber das alle Planeten sich in einer Linie ausrichten und somit Gravitationskräfte freigesetzt werden die selbst die Erdoberfläche zerreißen?

in dem Fall würde sich das wasser wohl an 2 Polen sammeln und sich hoch genug auftürmen das selbst der Himalaya baden geht ^^


----------



## Potpotom (16. Juli 2009)

Wäre doch gut wenn die Erde am 21.12. untergeht... dann muss man sich den ganzen Weihnachtsmist nicht antun. 

*auf die Uhr guck*


----------



## neo1986 (16. Juli 2009)

Soll 2012 nicht auch irgent ein komet die erde treffen.....mhh mal schaune....die regierung sollte vielleicht mehr über eine neue erde nacdenken als über den klimawandel^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

cooler trailer
dan würden wir wenigstens sauber sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sry falls den jemand schon gebracht hat^^)
und wen die welt dan wie bei waterworld werden würde wers noch cooler vorrausgesetzt ich über lebe das ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber bis es so weit ist vertreibe ich mir die zeit mit WOW


----------



## TheGui (16. Juli 2009)

izabul schrieb:


> aber bis es so weit ist vertreibe ich mir die zeit mit WOW


wow bis zum tode.. irgendwie eine suckige vorstellung!


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wow bis zum tode.. irgendwie eine suckige vorstellung!


verkürtze lebenserwartung durch suchtverhalten und ungesune ernährung da kommt der tod schneller als man denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich spiel auch wow >.>


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wäre doch gut wenn die Erde am 21.12. untergeht... dann muss man sich den ganzen Weihnachtsmist nicht antun.
> 
> *auf die Uhr guck*



Die Mayas haben nur gesagt, da wird die Menschheit auf eine neue ebene der Spiritualität gehoben! 

Also nicht das du jetzt denkst du könntest dich dann unsichtbar machen, durch Wäsche durchschauen oder die Gedanken deiner Nachbarin lesen, spirituelle Entwicklung besteht auch aus geistiger Weitsicht.

Z.B. das man nicht bei jedem Mist glaubt es wäre der Weltuntergang....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Z.B. das man nicht bei jedem Mist glaubt es wäre der Weltuntergang....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


am 12.12.12 wird irgendwo in einer mayapyramide eine tür aufgehn und da drin ist eine truhe und in der truhe liegt eine papyrusrolle oder sowas ähnliches und draufsteht.

"Glaub ned jeden Shice!!"

Ach das mit dem Kometen der soll der Erde nur näher kommen als bisher wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> am 12.12.12 wird irgendwo in einer mayapyramide eine tür aufgehn und da drin ist eine truhe und in der truhe liegt eine papyrusrolle oder sowas ähnliches und draufsteht.
> 
> "Glaub ned jeden Shice!!"
> 
> Ach das mit dem Kometen der soll der Erde nur näher kommen als bisher wenn ich mich nicht täusche



Solange nicht draufsteht: "Ha ha! Lord of Demons und Scrätcher sind zwei Vollnoobs!!" ist mir das eigentlich recht egal! XD


Es gibt unterschiedliche Theorien. Einmal, dass es ein Komet ist und einmal ein kleiner Zwergplanet. Egal was es ist. es kommt rund alle 3500 Jahre an der Erde vorbei und alle 25.000 Jahre stehen die Planeten in einer einmaligen Konstellation. 

Was wird geschehen? Das ist eine Frage die uns wohl bis zum 22.12.2012 beschäftigten wird.....


----------



## Raethor (16. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was wird geschehen? Das ist eine Frage die uns wohl bis zum 22.12.2012 beschäftigten wird.....



Ich tippe auf "gar nichts" außer dass man nen Stern mehr am Himmel sieht.


----------



## TheGui (16. Juli 2009)

Die aktivität der Sonnenflecken soll 2012 eine sehr hohe aktivität erreichen.

unser Sonnensystem wird eine "dichtere" region der Milchstraße durchschreitten.

+
+
+
+
+

2012 Kommen halt sehr viele "szenarien" *gleichzeitig *^_^ das is der haken an der geschichte


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

shockatc schrieb:


> will ja jetz nich klugscheissen, Aber(!):
> Was du meinst ist das Cern in der Schweiz. Und der Grund warum es kein schwarzes loch gab ist schlichtweg der, weil die aperatur defekt ist und noch nicht im betrieb ist. zumindest nicht zu voller leistung. Die Theorie mit dem schwarzen loch ist nich unbedingt an den haaren herbeigezogen... nur die größe des lochs ist undefiniert, es kann also mikro-nano-hyper-mega-ober-klein sein oder was weiss ich...
> 
> und zum 21.12.2012 : Der katastrophenfilm is bullcrap! Das die erde sich erwärmt wissen wir ja nu alle und ich als Autofahrer fühle mich auch sehr sehr schuldig (achtung ironie) aber mir is das sowas von scheiss-egal ob die erde 2° wärmer wird oder nich... ich habs gern ein bisschen wärmer... deswegen kauf ich mir trotzdem nen 200PS Sportwagen mit über 120mg/km CO2 ausstoß.
> ...



ich glaube was ihr da meint ist ein Neutronenbeschleuniger ode ???

genauso sicher wie kernenergie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hamse früher auch von behauptet wäre das sicherste auf der welt...... 
und das sagen wir auch so lange bis etwas passiert.... 
nur bei einem neutronenbeschleuniger wenn der außer kontrolle gerät gute nacht

auf pro7 liefen mal verschiedene szenarios eines möglichen weltuntergangs von einer pandemie bis hin zum neutronenbeschleuniger....

aber wie kurzsichtig hier deine aussage ist..... 

Ich mein wir reden hier über etwas was wir nur ein einziges mal haben und was wir systematisch ausbeuten und zerstören...... 

Manchmal kommt es mir so vor als wäre die Menschheit nur ein Parasit......

denkt ma drüber nach..... was sind Parasiten ??? Wie gehn Parasiten mit ihrerer umgebung um ?? 

wir beuten systematisch unseren planeten aus und treten ihn mit füßen.... 

Wir betrachten uns nur zugern als Krone der Schöpfung.... Als Krone der Schöpfung sind wir aber nicht in der Lage in einklang mit unsere Umwelt unsere Natur zu Leben und sie zu schützen.... 

Wir stellen uns zugerne über jedes andere Leben auf diesem Planeten..... Jedoch kriegt es jedes andere Lebewesen auf unsere großen weiten welt hin in einklang mit der Natur und sich selbst zu leben, nur wir nicht, und wir sind die krone der schöpfung..... 

ja weil wir aus unseren fehlern lernen können was tiere nicht können..... 

aber wollen wir es soweit kommen lassen und schauen was uns unsere arroganz bezüglich der natur kostet ?? 

der Metorit oder Asteroid fliegt 300k KM an der Erde vorbei bis jetzt.... 
aber es könnte auch sein das er auf seinem weg an einem anderen asteroiden mit anziehungskraft vorbeikommt der seinen kurs leicht ändert who knows...


Das Universum is so riesig und so unendlich... da ist alles möglich


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> auf pro7 liefen mal verschiedene szenarios eines möglichen weltuntergangs von einer pandemie bis hin zum neutronenbeschleuniger....


Das warn Spielfilm -.-

Naja setz dir wieder dein Aluhütchen auf und geh in deinen Atombunker


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (16. Juli 2009)

Spiel alle Half-life dann wirst ihr was auf uns zu kommt!! ich sagt nur CERN
BITTE KLICKEN
ACHTUNG DAS SIND BILDER VON CERN ARBEITER! KEIN FAKE ! ^^
BITTE KLICKEN


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Das warn Spielfilm -.-
> 
> Naja setz dir wieder dein Aluhütchen auf und geh in deinen Atombunker




jetzt werd ma nicht beleidigend kleiner.....

nur weil du mit der meinung andere nich umgehn kannst..... 

kein grund böse zu werden :-*

dann erklär mir mal bitte was ein neutronenbeschleuniger ist und was er macht wenn du so bewandert auf dem gebiet bist....

möglich sind diese szenarios..... 

nur unser geist begrenzt die Welt der Möglichkeiten mein freund.... 

wenn ich sage ich geh auf die straße und es besteht die möglichkeit das ein lkw kommt und mich überfährt wird da keiner was gegen sagen... weil wir uns alle dieser möglichkeit bewußt sind das es eben so passieren kann... nicht muss.. kann.....

genauso wie in einem AKW etwas passieren kann (siehe Tchernobyl) 

war voher auch nich so den köpfen der menschen als möglichkeit gespeichert.... 

es kann immer was passieren.....

ich sag nicht das es darauf hinaus laufen wird....

ich sage nur es könnte etwas passieren und bei einem neutronenbeschleuniger... war es das dann halt mit uns ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> genauso sicher wie kernenergie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woher willst du das Wissen? Arbeitest du beim CERN? Bist du der Sicherheitsinspektor? Hast du überhaupt nur die leiseste Ahnung was überhaupt ein Neutronenbeschleuniger ist? Wie er funktioniert? Welche Sicherheitsmechanismen es gibt? Wie sich die Teilchen verhalten? Quantenphysik? Higgs Boson? Gravitonen?



MoK schrieb:


> ich sage nur es könnte etwas passieren und bei einem neutronenbeschleuniger... war es das dann halt mit uns ^^



Ein Neutronenbeschleuniger kann explodieren ja... aber mehr wird da nicht passieren als ein bisschen Feuerwerk... es wird kein Schwarzes Loch entstehen, dass die Erde verschluckt... 
Es würde zu klein sein und zu schnell gesättigt und sich selbst zerstreuen... FALLS überhaupt ein Schwarzes Loch entsteht...
Schwarze Löcher entstehen normalerweise nur beim Tod sehr Massereicher Sterne die dann in sich zusammenfallen... und nicht, wenn 2 Atome aufeinander prallen...
Es kann ein wenig Anti-Materie enstehen die aber sofort wieder annihiliert wird (bzw. wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach entstehen) aber nicht in Mengen die nötig wären um den Planeten in einer Materie-Antimaterie Reaktion auszulöschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wissenschaft > Verschwörungstheorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

wer redet hier von verschwörungstheorie ?? hab ich das irgendwo erwähnt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nööö 

aber du musst es ja wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du sagst es kann explodieren.... 

deiner aussage nach werden auch schwarze löcher irgendwann in sich selbst zusammen fallen ???

okay Mr. Elitär Physican....


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

MoK schrieb:


> wer redet hier von verschwörungstheorie ?? hab ich das irgendwo erwähnt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich kann das Ding explodieren... genauso wie ein Auto... oder ein Gastank...

Und ja auch Schwarze Löcher sind dem Lebenszyklus unterworfen und können zuviel Masse aufnehmen, zuviel Strahlung produzieren und Schlussendlich zerstrahlen... Sonst hätten wir ein massives (höhö) Problem... und zu deinem Schock... ohne ein Schwarzes Loch würde es unsere Galaxie nicht geben... bzw. keine Galaxie... in jedem Galaxiekern residiert ein Supermassives Schwarzes Loch und die Galaxie an sich ist eigentlich nur eine Akkretionsscheibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nichtmal Englisch kannst du... das was du wohl meintest heißt "Physician"... und das ist übersetzt "Arzt"...
Abgesehen davon ist nichts elitäres daran, sowas zu wissen...


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube was die Menschheit zum selbsternannten Herrscher über die Erde gemacht hat, war seine Eigenschaft weiter zu denken als bis zur nächsten Mahlzeit. Es war nicht der Instinkt, der ihm sagte: "Häufe Nahrungsmittel für den Winter an!" wie es z.B. bei vielen Tieren ist, sondern sein Verstand!

Die nächste "spirituelle Ebene" könnte unter Umständen auch eine sensiblere Wahrnehmung der Dinge als ganzes sein. In der der Mensch die Zusammenhänge besser begreift. Er wird wohl anfangen die Puzzleteile nicht mehr einzeln zu bewerten sondern versuchen das Puzzle als ganzes zu sehen, um dann Rückschlüsse auf die Position sowie den Grund der Form des einzelnen zu ziehen.

Interessant ist, dass viele Menschen sagen: "Heutzutage läuft doch was verkehrt in dieser Welt!" Ganz ehrlich! Dazu muß man auch nicht wirklich ein Genie sein!^^ Alleine diese Formeln: Menschenmenge * Platz auf der Erde = ?"    oder  "Wirtschaft die auf Wachstum ausgelegt ist * Zeit = ?" sollten einem doch schonmal zu denken geben. Wer es nicht tut, hat einfach keine Lust! Das ist eher ein "Warum soll ich mich damit beschäftigten?" Ja warum auch den Kopf zerbrechen? Wo man doch so schön resignieren, ignorieren oder seine Zeit doch auch mit lustigen Sachen verbringen kann? 

Viele Menschen schreien nach Unglücken auf: Wer ist dafür Verantwortenlich? Warum hat niemand was getan? Ja vielleicht weil die Leute ignoriert, resigniert oder einfach ihre Zeit mit lustigeren Dingen verbringen wollten........ 

Auch wenn wir eine Masse von Menschen sind, gehst DU darin noch lange nicht so anonym unter wie DU denkst!

Eine spirituelle Entwicklung könnte auch bedeuten, dass jedem Menschen bewußt wird, dass auch er ein wichtiger Bestandteil dieses Planeten ist und auch seine Entscheidungen zu den späteren Folgen beitragen. Ob die jetzt positiv oder negativ sind. Ob er jetzt aktiv handelt oder das handeln aktiv unterläßt!

Es geht nicht darum jemand zu folgen, ihn zu verehren oder ihm die Macht über das eigene Leben zu übergeben. Menschen müssen selbständig handeln und versuchen für sich selbst zu sprechen. Nur so kann eine Gemeinschaft auf Dauer überstehen. Alles andere sind aus Not, Ahnungslosigkeit oder Egoismuß geborene Lösungen.

Was hat das mit 2012 zu tun? Erstmal garnichts, weil ich denke das oben ist recht gut allgemeingültig. 

Wenn man die Religionen dieser Welt vergleicht (und da empfehle ich Bedingungslos den Film "Zeitgeist" ohne das bla bla über den 11.Sep) wird einem erstmal klar wie arg die Religionen an die Sterne gekoppelt sind. Welche Bedeutung ihnen beigemessen wurde und wie es sich durch sämtliche größere Religionen dieser Welt zieht. Zum Teil auch mit erschreckenden Tatsachen wie einer perfekt Kenntniss unseres Sonnensystems. Manche Dinge die diese Völker hatten, hätte es zu dieser Zeit nach unserem Verständiss nicht geben dürfen. Trotzdem gab es sie. Also sollten wir uns erstmal überlegen das sie vielleicht nicht ganz so dumm waren wie wir immer angenommen haben. Auch die Leute im Mittelalter hielten sich für Modern und kaum noch übertreffbar. Also sollten wir mal von unserem hohen Roß heruntersteigen und Dinge anfangen mit Neugier zu entdecken und sie nicht von vorne herein mit einem Stempel zu den Akten zu legen. 

Auch gibt es viele Prophezeihungen von anderen Kulturen die von Unruhe, Katastrophen und einem goldenen Zeitalter sprechen. 

Leider haben wir keine Glaskugel und können meines Wissens nicht einfach so in die Zukunft schauen. Aber wie können sie formen. Durch aktives Handeln. Dafür muß man sich darüber aber erstmal bewußt werden. 

Selbst wenn Unruhen in Form von Naturkatastrophen kommen sollten, dann ist das so. Überlebt man es nicht, hat man es wenigstens probiert. Ansonsten kann man sich auf das freuen was danach kommt. Ein goldenes Zeitalter.

Und wenn man die Geschichte der Menschheit verfolgt, so währe wohl der Kapitalismus vergleichbar mit der Pubertät: "Ist mir egal was andere sagen! Ich will aber!!!"
da ist "Endgame" z.B. mal ganz interessant. Oder Dinge die damit in Verbindung stehen. 

Natürlich kann und muß nicht alles wahr sein was man lesen kann oder gesagt kriegt. Jedoch, desto mehr Information man hat, desto mehr werden einem Zusammenhänge klar. Und das schöne ist: 

Desto mehr Zusammenhänge man erkennt, desto beruhigter wird man!


----------



## Potpotom (16. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das man nicht bei jedem Mist glaubt es wäre der Weltuntergang....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe aber jedes Jahr so um den 21.12. das Gefühl, es wäre Weltuntergang. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---

Ist mir schon klar das die Maya nicht gesagt haben die Welt gehe unter... ich bin des Lesens mächtig. Jedoch hielt ich es nicht unbedingt für nötig hier einen wissenschaftlichen Beitrag zu verfassen, schon garnicht 2Uhr nachts. Hehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sie darf schon deswegen nicht untergehen, weil ich im Oktober 2012 mein Haus abbezahlt habe. *g


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Solange nicht draufsteht: "Ha ha! Lord of Demons und Scrätcher sind zwei Vollnoobs!!" ist mir das eigentlich recht egal! XD


Hey stell Dir mal vor es würde tatsächlich drauf stehn! Wie dumm würdest Du da dann wohl in die Gegend schauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sollte der Tag des Weltuntergangs tatsächlich kommen hoffe ich, dass ich dann satt bin. Ich möchte nämlich lieber satt sterben als hungrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hey stell Dir mal vor es würde tatsächlich drauf stehn! Wie dumm würdest Du da dann wohl in die Gegend schauen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö, der kommt nicht, die wird auch weiterhin überleben und die Menschheit auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (18. September 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> ACHTUNG DAS SIND BILDER VON CERN ARBEITER! KEIN FAKE ! ^^
> BITTE KLICKEN



Verdammt ich will auch beim Cern arbeiten. Mein Arbeitgeber hat mir nie n kuscheligen Pelzarbeitsmantel geschenkt.

mfG René


----------



## llviktorj (18. September 2009)

21.12.2012 werde ich ein rießen Haufen legen, das wird dan eine Katastrophe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Haxxler (18. September 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> ACHTUNG DAS SIND BILDER VON CERN ARBEITER! KEIN FAKE ! ^^
> BITTE KLICKEN


Toll. Nur blöd, dass die halt absolut keine Ähnlichkeit haben.


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Ich denke so ein Komet oder allgemein eine Katastrophe wird sich nicht an Datum und Zeit halten!
Wenn es passiert, dann passiert es und dann ist es ehh zu spät oder ein verrückter Diktator
schmeißt eine Atom-Bombe am 12.12.2012, dann ist es aber ein Mensch gewesen.


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

die Mayas hatten ja nen ganz anderen Kalender... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und: verrückte Dikatoren schmeissen keine Atombomben. Da gabs noch nie einen. Die wedeln nur damit. Aber die werfen nicht!

Amerikaner, vernunftbegabte, um Menschenrechte bemühte, Demokratie bringende Amerikaner werfen Atombomben! Sonst niemand 




so blöd is echt niemand ausser den Amies. Nichtmal der Kim oder der Ahmadinedschad


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> ......
> 
> 
> so blöd is echt niemand ausser den Amies. Nichtmal der Kim oder der Ahmadinedschad




Der Kim soll ja schon lange Tot sein und sein Double macht jetzt alles....................^^


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Der Kim soll ja schon lange Tot sein und sein Double macht jetzt alles....................^^


Aha! ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Aha! ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hast du womöglich andere Quellen?
Ich meine das mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben. 
Kann sogar sein, das es die BILD war!^^


----------



## Raethor (18. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hast du womöglich andere Quellen?
> Ich meine das mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben.
> *Kann sogar sein, das es die BILD war!*^^



Dann ist es natürlich wirklich glaubwürdig!


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> Dann ist es natürlich wirklich glaubwürdig!



Da stand auch drin, das Michael gestorben ist und Patrick auch!^^


----------



## TheGui (18. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Da stand auch drin, das Michael gestorben ist und Patrick auch!^^


die sind auch net in einem Land gestorben aus dem Informationen höchstens "raustropfen"


----------



## Greshnak (18. September 2009)

Ich habe einen tollen Artikel über das Thema in einer Zeitschrift gelesen:

Die Maya waren sehr schlau und haben einen Kalender gemacht, um aber auch zeiträume von über tausend jahren zählen zu können haben sie eine Art lange Zählung erfunden, die am irgendwasten August ca 3000 v. Chr. begann. 
Die Unterteilung war folgendermaßen: 1 tag war dort wie er bei usn war. 20 tage waren eine Art Monat. 18 dieser Monate waren etwas weniger als ein jahr. Ca. 20 dieser Jahre waren etwas größeres, und nochmal ca 20 von diesem "größeren" (Name vergessen) waren ein Baktun. Ein Baktun waren ca 400 Jahre. Nach 13 Bakten ist der Kalender vorbei und wird von vorne gestartet. Und das ist glaube ich sogar schon öfter geschehen.
Wenn er dieses mal endet, dann endet die Herrschaft der männlichen Energie und es herrschen männliche und weibliche Energie gemeinsam.
Außerdem sagten die Maya für das Jahr 2012 eine Besonderheit im Universum voraus, ich glaube das das Sonnensystem immer höher in die Milchstraße wandert und diese "Bewegung" war 1998 so stark wie noch nie, also ist die Vorhersage der Maya evtl sogar schon geschehen, nur 14 Jahre zu früh.

Manche sagen aber das die menschen dann eine Art Erleuchtung kriegen und sich vllt bessern.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. September 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Wenn er dieses mal endet, dann endet die Herrschaft der männlichen Energie und es herrschen männliche und weibliche Energie gemeinsam.


Ist doch schon passiert, guck doch raus, überall laufen Frauen wie die Schwarzer rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ Überall Feministinen, in der Politik, im Fernsehen, sogar in den Filmen, wenn das soweitergeht übernehmen die die Herrschaft über unseren Planeten.

Das dürfte ungefähr so........... 2012 soweit sein, irgendwann im Dezember.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Manche sagen aber das die menschen dann eine Art Erleuchtung kriegen und sich vllt bessern.



Wird auch mal Zeit das diese Konsumvorratskammer die sich bei manchen Menschen Gehirn nennt mal anständig durchleutet wird!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (18. September 2009)

Die Umrechnung des kalendars ist sehr schwer und fast unmöglich genau hinzukriegen, also hast du Recht, die zeit in der Frauen mitherrschen ist gekommen, hoffentlich werden auch bald die gehälter angepasst ^^


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wird auch mal Zeit das diese Konsumvorratskammer die sich bei manchen Menschen Gehirn nennt mal anständig durchleutet wird!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


SIGN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. September 2009)

ich weiß nicht was die nächste große Katastrophe ist oder wann sie kommt!

ABER

ich kenn den passenden Soundtrack dazu: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqJKRRSBUBU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Ich freu mich riesig auf den Film ausserdem alles was ich erwarte ist viel Action und geile special effects. Genau das was unser Emmerich am besten kann.

PS: 2012 sollen wir angeblich in eine neue Dimension eintreten und unser Bewusstsein soll sich auch erweitern. Klingt interessant aber obs wirklich so kommt weiss niemand. Fakt ist die Wissenschaftler auf der ganzen Welt widersprechen sich alle gegenseitig. Niemand weiss zu 100% was 2012 an diesem besagten Datum passieren wird. Kontakt mit Aliens wäre natürlich echt genial solange sie nicht feindlich gesonnen sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es zu einer Zombieinvasion kommt ich bin gerüstet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (19. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Kontakt mit Aliens wäre natürlich echt genial solange sie nicht feindlich gesonnen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> PS: 2012 sollen wir angeblich in eine neue Dimension eintreten und unser Bewusstsein soll sich auch erweitern.



Toll, mit anderen worten, irgendwo fackelt ne riesen große Hanf plantage ab, das zeug sammelt sich in der atmosphäre, und alle auf der Welt sind bekifft... das wäre wirklich der untergang.


----------



## mastergamer (19. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Toll, mit anderen worten, irgendwo fackelt ne riesen große Hanf plantage ab, das zeug sammelt sich in der atmosphäre, und alle auf der Welt sind bekifft... das wäre wirklich der untergang.



Immerhin wär' es ein schöner Untergang. *g*


----------



## Brubanani (19. September 2009)

Ich dachte immer 2000 sollte schon die Welt untergehen :O der Mönch hätte lieber das schlauchboot aufblasen sollen anstatt glocke läuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Manche sagen aber das die menschen dann eine Art Erleuchtung kriegen und sich vllt bessern.


*prust* 
dazu sag ich mal nichts  xP


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich freu mich riesig auf den Film ausserdem alles was ich erwarte ist viel Action und geile special effects. Genau das was unser Emmerich am besten kann.
> 
> PS: 2012 sollen wir angeblich in eine neue Dimension eintreten und unser Bewusstsein soll sich auch erweitern. Klingt interessant aber obs wirklich so kommt weiss niemand. Fakt ist die Wissenschaftler auf der ganzen Welt widersprechen sich alle gegenseitig. Niemand weiss zu 100% was 2012 an diesem besagten Datum passieren wird. Kontakt mit Aliens wäre natürlich echt genial solange sie nicht feindlich gesonnen sind.
> 
> ...


Die Leute die uns das mit der Zombieinvasion nicht glauben sind selber schuld wenn wir ihnen am ende die Köfpe abhauen!


----------



## Yadiz (30. Oktober 2009)

> Jahr 2012, Der Untergang ?


Erst nachdem Diablo III erschienen ist. Also glaube kaum =)


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Immerhin wär' es ein schöner Untergang. *g*


schön wärs wenn jemand eine Droge ins Trinkwasser mischt das alle Frauen zwischen 17 und 29 zu Nymphomaninen werden läst!


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> schön wärs wenn jemand eine Droge ins Trinkwasser mischt das alle Frauen zwischen 17 und 29 zu Nymphomaninen werden läst!



Schöne Vorstellung und in den Flüssen fliesst nur noch Bier! *träum*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: 27-40 würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Schöne Vorstellung und in den Flüssen fliesst nur noch Bier! *träum*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh ne... 19-29 war schon gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das mit dem bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh ne... 19-29 war schon gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay du bist noch jung aber für mich haben die jungen Frauen keinen Reiz mehr. Deshalb passt das 27-40 perfekt bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vote 4 Weltuntergangsszenario von Gui  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

pah ich sterbe mit still... Entweder Naturkatastrophe von gewaltigen ausmass, oder Meteorit oder Aliens, die mich pulverisieren. Darunter geht nix, und kommt nich wieder mit euren Zombies.


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> pah ich sterbe mit still... Entweder Naturkatastrophe von gewaltigen ausmass, oder Meteorit oder Aliens, die mich pulverisieren. Darunter geht nix, und kommt nich wieder mit euren Zombies.



Alles auf einmal hätte was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Okay du bist noch jung aber für mich haben die jungen Frauen keinen Reiz mehr. Deshalb passt das 27-40 perfekt bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*mit dafür bin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin ja aber auch immernoch für lod´s szenario
waffen besorgen
verbarrikadieren
mp3 player auspacken und mit 2 äxten und nebenbei lamb of god,dethklok,rob zombie,amon amarth,black dahlia murder und slayer (cannibal corpse passt da auch noch ganz gut zu ^^) zombies töten und wenn man dann stirbt noch den ring von ner handgranate (die man was weiß ich wo herkriegt) zieht und dann BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
hach....schömn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

/vote 4 langer, schmerzloser, spektakulaerer Tod, mit vielen Explosionen, Laserstraheln und Flammen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /vote 4 langer, schmerzloser, spektakulaerer Tod, mit vielen Explosionen, Laserstraheln und Flammen!



aber mit musik im hintergrund!


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *mit dafür bin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit dem Handgranaten ding erinnert mich an Leon der profi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und womit keiner rechnet:
Es ist 12.12.2012 und alle Grüblen wie die Welt untergeht aufeinmal hört jedes Lebewesen:
Doomlord Kazzak sagt:Wuhahahaha Fürchtet euch ihr narren.Die Brennende Legion ist zurückgekehrt wuhuhuhuhuhuhu
Und an werden wir von der Legion überrannt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber mit musik im hintergrund!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4JSE32fuOc
...^^

spaß beiseite, wenn dann traurige und schöne musik zugleich... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber mit musik im hintergrund!


Meine Hintergrund Musik würde Godsmack - I Stand Alone oder Beim sterben Dissection - God of forbidden Light ^^

Ich bin dafür das jeder seine playlist für ne zombie invasion vorstellt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4JSE32fuOc
> ...^^
> 
> spaß beiseite, wenn dann traurige und schöne musik zugleich... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU



traurig....schön..... alter wenn ich verrecke wills ich krachen lassen (naja nich wirklich aber egal)
da wird dann gama bomb rauf und runter gespielt



(das 2te lied gefällt mir )

@ vanth
jo i stand alone passt da ziemlich gut
oder whatever xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> traurig....schön..... alter wenn ich verrecke wills ich krachen lassen (naja nich wirklich aber egal)
> da wird dann gama bomb rauf und runter gespielt


ich finde, es hat was heldenhafteres, sowas episches, wenn sowas im hintergrund zu so einem moment laufen würde^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich finde, es hat was heldenhafteres, sowas episches, wenn sowas im hintergrund zu so einem moment laufen würde^^



ach will die kleine brille etwa n heldentod sterben? *g*


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hahha und die Zombies hören Thriller xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

Mal ehrlich uns ist seit Jahrzehnten nichts passiert was auch nur im entferntesten mit einem Weltuntergang gleichzusetzen wäre und 2012 soll es plötzlich passieren? Es wird wohl einfach nur der 13.12.2012 werden und jeder wird seine morgendliche Routine durchleben. 

Trotzdem werde ich mir 2012 angucken denn ich liebe Katastrophenfilme. 

Falls ich mich irre und der thread 2012 noch existieren sollte.

*Heil dir Hypnokröte* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> spaß beiseite, wenn dann traurige und schöne musik zugleich... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU


Bei dem geilen track kommt mir das in den sinn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Bei dem geilen track kommt mir das in den sinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das triffts so ziemlich auf den punkt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das triffts so ziemlich auf den punkt!


word!


----------



## whikkedsick (31. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich uns ist seit Jahrzehnten nichts passiert was auch nur im entferntesten mit einem Weltuntergang gleichzusetzen wäre und 2012 soll es plötzlich passieren? Es wird wohl einfach nur der *13.12.2012* werden und jeder wird seine morgendliche Routine durchleben.
> 
> Trotzdem werde ich mir 2012 angucken denn ich liebe Katastrophenfilme.
> 
> ...




ok aber am 21sten geht die Post ab mit pewpew laseraliens und sukkubusmässigen Mars-Prostituierten die uns totmassieren, das wär was! ^^


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2009)

das ende der menschheit... das wär was^^

ich bin für eine drachen invasion^^

schön viel feuer, gemetzel und blutvergiessen^^

alle städte und dörfer verbrennen, drachen am himmel, dein nachbar wird gerade von 2 drachen als ball benutzt... und danach genüsslich verspeisst... das wär echt was^^

und n heldentod kann man da auch arangieren wens den sein muss^^


----------



## Laz0rgun (31. Oktober 2009)

Ne da gabs ja schon nen Film mit den Drachen, da weiß ja jeder wie man die besiegt <.<


----------



## Vanth1 (1. November 2009)

Drachen sind langweilig,bitte riesen Insekten!


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2009)

Oder Facless One, die gegen Magier + Skelletdetektive kaempfen!>


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oder Facless One, die gegen Magier + Skelletdetektive kaempfen!>



jetzt aber nicht übertreiben Ó_ó
riesen insekten sind schon ganz kuhl <:


----------



## Sin (1. November 2009)

So ne kleine Veränderung wär schon toll. Aliens hätt ich am liebsten. Muss ja nicht gleich direkt der Weltuntergang sein. Nehmen wir doch mal an, dass Aliens auf unseren Planeten kommen, weil ihr Planet am sterben ist und wir dann in einer Koexistenz leben, möglich ist alles ^^
Und falls die Aliens uns versklaven wollen, würde ich mich den Aliens als Berater empfehlen, sowas kommt immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> und wir dann in einer Koexistenz leben



BRUHAHAHA! Selten so gelacht xD

Menschen leben in Koexistenz mit etwas anderem? LOOOOL ^^

Das erste was die Menschheit tut, wenn Aliens hier landen und in frieden mit uns leben wollen ist, denen ein paar Nuklearsprengköpfe vor die Nase zu werfen, dann werden die USA in den Bereich einmarschieren und ihn zum militärischen Sperrgebiet erklären um die übrige Technologie auszuschlachten und für ihre Zwecke zu gebrauchen...


----------



## LordofDemons (1. November 2009)

wir menschen können ja nicht mal andersartigkeit untereinander ertragen


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Menschen leben in Koexistenz mit etwas anderem? LOOOOL ^^


Ich lebe in Koexistenz mit meinen Darmbakterien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw zu dem thema muss cih an District 9 denken, serhr cooler film ^^


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2009)

Geil wäre ja wenn alles brennen würde der Himmel rot Meteroiten regnen vom Himmel, Dämonen treiben ihr unwesen (mit zombie & alien diener) und eine Stimme erklingt: Euer Schicksal ist besiegelt Sterbliche!^^

Dann ne richtig fette Wumme packen paar Granaten mit nehmen und bei jedem komische Viech: HEADSHOT!^^




P.s. Hintergrundmusik muss natülich nur das härteste vom härtesten sein^^


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Geil wäre ja wenn alles brennen würde der Himmel rot Meteroiten regnen vom Himmel, Dämonen treiben ihr unwesen (mit zombie & alien diener) und eine Stimme erklingt: Euer Schicksal ist besiegelt Sterbliche!^^
> 
> Dann ne richtig fette Wumme packen paar Granaten mit nehmen und bei jedem komische Viech: HEADSHOT!^^



soll das vor oder nach deinem 16 geburtstag pasieren? ^^


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

*Weltuntergangsszenario - Was denkt sich der Mensch, wenns tatsächlich passiert?*

*Lebenseinstellung*
Der Alkoholiker: Weltunt *hicks* Welllltunt *hicks* Wellllltuuuunt *hicks* ach egal, PROST!
Der Amnesty-International-Mitarbeiter: Das verstösst definitiv gegen die Menschenrechte!
Der Arzt: Ich kann es schaffen! Ich alleine werde ein Gegenmittel finden und die Menschheit überleben lassen!
Der Broker: Keine Zeit für Weltuntergang, muss Geld scheffeln! Oh nein, dadurch werden die Aktien sicher in den Keller rutschen! VERKAUFEN, VERKAUFEN!
Der Chemiker: Interessant, der Weltuntergang entsteht also durch eine Verbindung folgender Elemente [Endlose Liste verschiedener Elemente hier einfügen]...
Der Computer-Nerd: So, jetzt noch ne letzte Runde CS/WoW.
Der Couche-Potatoe: Na ich hoff mal, die echte Apokalypse ist besser als die, die immer im Fernsehen gezeigt werden!
Der demokratische Politiker: Und wer bezahlt mir dann meine Rente? Wurde der Weltuntergang überhaupt vom Parlament genehmigt?
Der Diktator: Ich hatte ein tolles Leben! Hoffentlich gibts keine Hölle...
Der Emo: Oh nein, jetzt war mein Leben schon scheisse und jetzt muss ich auch noch den Weltuntergang miterleben, das halt ich nicht aus! Wo ist das nächste Rasiermesser?
Der faule Arbeiter: Ob ich wohl noch kurz ne Gehaltserhöhung abstauben kann?
Der Foren-Moderator: So, noch kurz User XY und YZ bannen, dann kann der Weltuntergang kommen.
Der Französischlehrer: Der Weltuntergang: L'Apocalypse - Der Weltuntergang: La fin du monde!
Der Geschichtslehrer: Jetzt hab ich mich mein Leben lang mit Geschichte befasst und wozu das alles, wenns bald gar nichts mehr gibt, worüber man erzählen kann?
Der Greenpeace-Fanatiker: Ich habs doch gewusst!
Der G8-Gegner: Jetzt habens die Firmen dieser Welt schlussendlich doch geschafft, uns alle zu vernichten! Dagegen protestiere ich!
Der Hippie: Weltuntergang? Cool, dann leben wir alle in Peace im Nirvana! Da gibts genug Gras für alle!
Der HipHoper: Yeah, gleich kann ich den Sensenmann dissen!
Der Linksextreme: Gemma noch paar Rechte verkloppen!
Der Mafioso: Hauptsache, die Camorra geht dabei drauf.
Der Matcho: Oh nein, schnell noch jemanden flachlegen, solang ich kann!
Der Metaler: Hey cool, gleich seh ich die Apokalyptischen Reiter und muss nicht mal Eintritt bezahlen!
Der Musiker: Am besten schreib ich noch kurz nen Text über den Weltuntergang, dann werd ich nach meinem Tod berühmt! Oh mist...dann lebt ja gar niemand mehr...
Der Physiker: Lasst uns am besten gleich sämtliche physikalischen Einflüsse auf den Weltuntergang niederschreiben, das wird toll!
Der Polizist: Endlich Feierabend!
Der Programmierer: Ich frag mich, welche Engine da wohl verwendet wird...
Der Raucher: 2 Stunden bis Weltuntergang...das reicht noch für ein Päckchen! Vielleicht auch für zwei! Ach was solls, ich kauf gleich ne ganze Stange!
Der Raver: Kurz 2-3 Pillen reinschmeissen, das wird der beste Trip ever!
Der Rechtsextreme: Gemma noch paar Linke verkloppen!
Der HardRocker: Ab auf den Asphalt und dann "Highway to hell!"
Die Sekretärin: Wenn ich jetzt den Chef vernasche, weiss seine Frau eh nichts mehr davon!
Der StarTrek-Nerd: Vielleicht schaff ichs, ne Zeitmaschine zu bauen und in die Vergangenheit zu reisen um den Weltuntergang verhindern zu können. Am besten schau ich mir dazu noch kurz alle StarTrek-Folgen an, in denen sie in die Vergangenheit gereist sind, dann weiss ich wie das geht!
Der Surfer: Los, ich hol nen Ghetto-Blaster, alle stehn aufs Surf-Brett und wir spielen "Das ist die perfekte Welle"!
Der Telefonist: Man war das ein Scheissleben.
Der Weltuntergangprophezeier: Unglaublich, ich hab richtig geraten...heisst das, ich kann wirklich hellsehen?
Der Wissenschaftler: Apokalypse? Nie gehört, was hat die denn erfunden? Naja egal, keine Zeit, muss weiter forschen.

*Religiöse Überzeugung*
Der Agnostiker: Ob der Weltuntergang tatsächlich existiert oder nicht werde ich erst erfahren können, wenn er stattgefunden hat. Daher kann ich jetzt gar nicht in Panik geraten und geh meinen Alltagsgeschäften nach.
Der Alien-Anbeter: Ich weiss es ganz genau, im letzten Moment wird ein Raumschiff kommen und mich wegbeamen! Danach kann ich zusammen mit allen Leuten, die auch die Aliens angebetet haben eine neue menschliche Rasse aufbauen! Die wird noch besser und noch stärker als je zuvor!
Der Atheist: Gleich wird sich zeigen, ob ich Recht hatte oder nicht!
Der Buddhist: Hmm, Weltuntergang...bedeutet das jetzt, ich erreiche Nirvana, wenns keine Wiedergeburt mehr gibt?
Der Islamist: Juhuu, gleich gibts Jungfrauen!
Der Katholike: Schnell, muss noch kurz meine Sünden beichten gehn, dann gehts ab in den Himmel!
Der Protestant: Bin ich froh bin ich nicht katholisch, ich kann direkt in den Himmel.
Der Satanist: Oh, muss mich noch kurz hübsch machen, bevor ich in die Hölle fahre.
Der ZAMist: Das ist ja Zamtastisch! Endlich werd ich mit ZAM vereint, für immer!

*Herkunft*
Der Amerikaner: Ach das wird eh nur den Rest der Welt treffen, Amerika bleibt garantiert verschont!
Der Australier: YAHOOOOOO YIPPIAYEYYYY! JINGERINGDINGDONG!
Der Chinese: Noch kurz bis 22 Uhr fertig arbeiten, dann darf der Weltuntergang kommen, aber nicht vorher, sondern rentiert das Geschäft nicht!
Der Deutsche: Schnell noch kurz ein letztes Mal Fussballspiel XY schauen und dazu Bier trinken!
Der Engländer: Na hoffentlich wird dann das Wetter endlich besser...
Der Franzose: Jetzt sitz ich in meinen Weinkeller und sauf mich zu bis ich nicht mehr kann.
Der Italiener: Am besten sterb ich heute, in dem ich Pizza essend mit meinem Ferrari in Tempo 300 in ne Mauer rase und dabei dem Blitzkasten den Vogel zeige!
Der Kolumbier: El Presidente hat uns in den Abgrund gestürzt, VIVA LA REVOLUTION!!!
Der Mexikaner: AYAYAY!!! *schiesst mit den Pistolen in die Luft* AYAYAYAYAY!!!
Der Österreicher: Jo mei!
Der Russe: Darauf trink ich nen Vodka, nastrovje!
Der Schwede: Aber nach dem Weltuntergang kann ich schon noch bei Ikea einkaufen oder? Brauch dann ja ne neue Einrichtung, wenn alles weg ist! Und wie ist dann überhaupt der Handyempfang?
Der Schweizer: Ich verschanz mich im Réduit, dann kann mich der Weltuntergang mal! Ahja und gleich noch kurz alle Swiss-Aktien verkaufen!


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Davatar danke.....


du sack wegen dir musste ich laut lachen im büro das ist so eine scheiße XD


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

> Der Metaler: Hey cool, gleich seh ich die Apokalyptischen Reiter und muss nicht mal Eintritt bezahlen!


Hmm, so hab ich das ganze nicht gesehen.
Hey-o weltuntergang, ich warte auf dich!


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Davatar danke.....
> 
> 
> du sack wegen dir musste ich laut lachen im büro das ist so eine scheiße XD


Machs wie ich: wenn ich lachen muss wegen dem Buffed-Forum mach ich sone Mischung aus lachen und husten und falls Dich mal jemand schief anguckt sagst Du, Du hättest Luft geschluckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Machs wie ich: wenn ich lachen muss wegen dem Buffed-Forum mach ich sone Mischung aus lachen und husten und falls Dich mal jemand schief anguckt sagst Du, Du hättest Luft geschluckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das geht nicht beim lachflash der dihc vom stuhl haut sonst mach ich das schon so mit husten XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hmm, so hab ich das ganze nicht gesehen.
> Hey-o weltuntergang, ich warte auf dich!



! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

*Und Vier Reiter stehen bereit-sing*


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der StarTrek-Nerd: Vielleicht schaff ichs, ne Zeitmaschine zu bauen und in die Vergangenheit zu reisen um den Weltuntergang verhindern zu können. Am besten schau ich mir dazu noch kurz alle StarTrek-Folgen an, in denen sie in die Vergangenheit gereist sind, dann weiss ich wie das geht!



LÜGE! Nichts als eine dicke Lüge!

Ein echter Nerd weiß sowas verdammtnochmal auswendig!

Man muss entweder nur den Transporter einer verstärkten ionisierenden Strahlung aussetzen (gerne auch das ganze Schiff, vorzugsweise eignet sich ein Klasse VII Ionensturm) oder ganz gewieft mit Warp Geschwindigkeit um die Sonne herumfliegen um den Slingshot Effekt zu erzeugen der das Schiff dann durch die Zeit katapultiert...

Natürlich gäbe es dann noch die Zeitverschiebungstheorie von Mannheim oder wir bauen uns eine Rote Materie Bombe die eine genügend große Singularität erzeugt...

(Ich hab sicher noch was vergessen aber das sollte erstmal ausreichen zum ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

FREAAAAK!!!!!!


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Das mit dem Slingshot-Effekt hätt ich noch so halbwegs gewusst, aber den Rest kannt ich nicht ^^
Das Problem das sich einfach in dem Moment stellt ist: woher ein entsprechendes Raumschiff nehmen? Da müsste man dann doch eher was "Telefonzellenmässiges" bauen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Ach einfach ein Space Shuttle der NASA klauen, da kann man das bestimmt auch mit hinkriegen xD


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Pfff bis Du da gestartet und im Weltraum bist ist die Welt bereits untergegangen, das dauert eeeeeewig. Dann besser gleich ein gigantisches Raumschiff-Katapult benutzen, das man vorausschauend für sowas auf dem Dach installiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Auch hier wäre meine erste Anlaufstelle AREA 51. Die haben bestimmt was brauchbares rumstehen. Jetzt mal ohne Witz ich hoffe das ich es noch erlebe wenn wir mit einer fremden Spezies Kontakt aufnehmen. Würde uns vieleleicht mal davon abhalten uns gegenseitig umzubringen für Nichts und wieder Nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal sehen was noch bis 2012 an Weltuntergangstheorien das Licht der Welt erblickt.

Bis jetzt haben wir Naturkatastrophen,Nibiru(?),Alieninvasion,erreichen einer neuen Bewusstseinsebene,13.12.2012  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,Erde macht einfach Bumm,3. Weltkrieg (wir hatten lange keinen mehr).

Noch jemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## XXI. (2. November 2009)

Darf ichs Scheiße finden, dass am 21.12.2012 mein 18 ist?

Ich mein meine Freunde sagen schon immer, dass die Weltuntergeht und ich niemls Volljährig werd und somit nich die Weltherrschaft an mich reissen kann...
Wenn die Welt da untergehen sollte, dann werd ich da grad im völligen Party Rausch sein und auf meiner BIG-BANG Party sein...
Falls nicht auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Darf ichs Scheiße finden, dass am 21.12.2012 mein 18 ist?
> 
> Ich mein meine Freunde sagen schon immer, dass die Weltuntergeht und ich niemls Volljährig werd und somit nich die Weltherrschaft an mich reissen kann...
> Wenn die Welt da untergehen sollte, dann werd ich da grad im völligen Party Rausch sein und auf meiner BIG-BANG Party sein...
> ...



Falls da wirklich was passieren sollte dann ist das mal mehr als OWNED!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Weltherrschaft erringe nur ich. Also sieh zu das Du mir nicht in die Quere kommst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> LÜGE! Nichts als eine dicke Lüge!
> 
> Ein echter Nerd weiß sowas verdammtnochmal auswendig!
> 
> ...



FALSCH!! Jeder weiß, dass man nur in die Vergangenheit reisen kann, wenn man ein Wurmloch in einem Stargate zwischen 2 Welten Etabliert, wärend einer aktiven Sonneneruption. Tztz, diese Jugend von heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> FALSCH!! Jeder weiß, dass man nur in die Vergangenheit reisen kann, wenn man ein Wurmloch in einem Stargate zwischen 2 Welten Etabliert, wärend einer aktiven Sonneneruption. Tztz, diese Jugend von heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PAH! Meine Methoden sind mitunter 40 Jahre älter als der Quark da! Wobei das auch nicht mehr als ein Slingshot Effekt ist...
Ja da hast du recht, diese Jugend von heute!


----------



## Vanth1 (2. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> PAH! Meine Methoden sind mitunter 40 Jahre älter als der Quark da! Wobei das auch nicht mehr als ein Slingshot Effekt ist...
> Ja da hast du recht, diese Jugend von heute!


Jap die Jugend benutzt ne schlichte Yu-gi-oh teleporter Karte während ihr an euren Geräten arbeitet und diskussionen über Physikalische Dinge habt.


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Jap die Jugend benutzt ne schlichte Yu-gi-oh teleporter Karte während ihr an euren Geräten arbeitet und diskussionen über Physikalische Dinge habt.



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach einfach ein Space Shuttle der NASA klauen, da kann man das bestimmt auch mit hinkriegen xD


die werden nächstes Jahr eh abgewrakt, vileicht kannst ja eins zum spotpreis ersteigern ^^

BTW, Gehen wir vom Zeitreiseffekt aus wie in DBZ. Würde man schlicht und einfach ein Paraleluniversum erschaffen dessen Zukunft man verändern kann (allerdings nur weil die Zukunft noch nicht exestiert)

Die zeitlinie der eigenen Dimension würde dagegen unverändert bleiben.

Somit könntest du zwar gemütlich und sicher in der durch deine Reise in die vergangenheit entstandenen Welt leben... wir würden aber trotzdem draufgehen!

PS: Frey ist immernoch sein eigener Opa... denkt drüber nach!


----------



## Alion (3. November 2009)

Nur wir schaffen es, aus einer Diskusion über den Weltuntergang einen Diskusion über Zeitreisen zu machen.
Na ja wenn es wirklich so weit kommen würde, sässe ich mit einer Kiste Bier aus unserem Hausdach und geniesse das ganze Spektakel.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Nur wir schaffen es, aus einer Diskusion über den Weltuntergang einen Diskusion über Zeitreisen zu machen.
> Na ja wenn es wirklich so weit kommen würde, sässe ich mit einer Kiste Bier aus unserem Hausdach und geniesse das ganze Spektakel.


Word!


----------



## vollmi (3. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Na ja wenn es wirklich so weit kommen würde, sässe ich mit einer Kiste Bier aus unserem Hausdach und geniesse das ganze Spektakel.



Wenn ich mir die riesige Welle im 2012 Trailer so ansehe...

... ist es für meine 30 Lenzen schon zu spät Surfen zu lernen?

mfG René


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die riesige Welle im 2012 Trailer so ansehe...
> 
> ... ist es für meine 30 Lenzen schon zu spät Surfen zu lernen?
> 
> mfG René


die Apokalyptischen Surfer powered by Buffed


----------



## vollmi (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die Apokalyptischen Surfer powered by Buffed



Du bist schuld das grad Johnny Cash mein Hirn zermust und ich den Song nicht mehr aus dem Gehörgang kriege.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

what? ich bin schuld?

hö?

giev erklärung


----------



## vollmi (3. November 2009)

Das ist wieder so n song wenn man mal wieder dran denkt (Apokalyptische Reiter/Surfer in the sky) dann kriegt man den Sound nimmer ausm Gehörgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem bist du doch eh immer schuld.


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Die "die apokokalyptische reiter" Version ist viel cooler!


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2009)

Johnny Cash kann nichts toppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die "die apokokalyptische reiter" Version ist viel cooler!



!
aber johnny cash is auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

bei ner riesen welle empfiehlt es sich was mehr auf den rippen zu haben denn wie jedes kind weiß,fett schwimmt xD


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

Bringt Dir auch nix wenn Du 200 kg wiegst, wenn da ein Bagger auf Dich zuschwimmt und Du zwischen Bagger und Hauswand zerquetscht wirst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

dann gibts fettaugen wie in der suppe XD


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bringt Dir auch nix wenn Du 200 kg wiegst, wenn da ein Bagger auf Dich zuschwimmt und Du zwischen Bagger und Hauswand zerquetscht wirst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa....man müßte halt aufapassen ^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Ich hab die perfekte idee fuer die rettung bei einer flutwelle! Ein RIESENGROSSER Meterdicker Gumiball aussen (Damit er beim aufbrallen nicht kaputt wird) Darunte noch ne Kugel, alles Durchsichtig.
Innere Kugel ist unten stark beschwert, also bleibt immer gleich gerichtet. Dadrinn koennen menschen mit Essen Wochenlang uberleben. Oben ist eine Klappe, mit der man Luft einlassen kann, wenn grade etwas stiller ist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab die perfekte idee fuer die rettung bei einer flutwelle! Ein RIESENGROSSER Meterdicker Gumiball aussen (Damit er beim aufbrallen nicht kaputt wird) Darunte noch ne Kugel, alles Durchsichtig.
> Innere Kugel ist unten stark beschwert, also bleibt immer gleich gerichtet. Dadrinn koennen menschen mit Essen Wochenlang uberleben. Oben ist eine Klappe, mit der man Luft einlassen kann, wenn grade etwas stiller ist.



so in etwa die gleiche idee gabs schon bei dagobert duck ^^


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2009)

naja im FIlm werden ja U-Bote gebaut. is doch an sich shconma ne gute lösung ^^

btw, 5min Szene!


----------



## vollmi (3. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Innere Kugel ist unten stark beschwert, also bleibt immer gleich gerichtet. Dadrinn koennen menschen mit Essen Wochenlang uberleben. Oben ist eine Klappe, mit der man Luft einlassen kann, wenn grade etwas stiller ist.



Da gabs doch mal so einen endzeitfilm mit Flut etc. Wo am schluss ne Familie in nem Wohnmobil und solchen Rädern die sich drehten durch die Fluten geschwommen sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie hiess der Film? Ich kann mich irgendwie nur an diese letzte kurze Szene erinnern wo man eben sieht dass das Wohnmobil diese dreisegment Räder wie bei den Treppensackkarren hat.

mfG René


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> so in etwa die gleiche idee gabs schon bei dagobert duck ^^


MIST-.-+
Ich komm also doch nicht als retter der menschheit in die Geschichtsbuecher );


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Mal ehrlich haben wir es überhaupt verdient zu überleben? Wir sind wie Raubtiere. Töten alles was uns nicht passt und das schon über Jahrhunderte. Wir beuten den Planeten aus und scheren uns einen Dreck um unsere Umwelt. Vielleicht wäre ein reboot genau das richtige.

Ja ich mag die Menschheit nicht und ich hab kein Problem damit das zuzugeben.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

klare Antwort: NEIN, der Mensch ist eine krankheit und müsste eigenlich von diesem Planeten getilgt werden!

@ Perfetctenemy: gute einstellugn willkommen im Club der Misanthropen

edit: das ist echt geil ich seh unten davatar was schreiben ewig lang und dann zack iser weg :/ da freut man sich mal wieder aufn Beitrag und was ist... nix is -.-


----------



## vollmi (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich haben wir es überhaupt verdient zu überleben? Wir sind wie Raubtiere. Töten alles was uns nicht passt und das schon über Jahrhunderte. Wir beuten den Planeten aus und scheren uns einen Dreck um unsere Umwelt. Vielleicht wäre ein reboot genau das richtige.



Ja ok wir sind Raubtiere. Willst du das alle Raubtiere ausgerottet werden?
Ich meine kein Raubtier kümmert sich um seine Umwelt.

mfG René


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. November 2009)

Wars nichtso das 2016 ein Komet/meteor oder sowas ähnliches
(mit 20 km Durchmesser) auf Stuttgart zuras?

Also hab mal sowas in Galileo gesehen


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Wars nichtso das 2016 ein Komet/meteor oder sowas ähnliches
> (mit 20 km Durchmesser) auf Stuttgart zuras?
> 
> Also hab mal sowas in Galileo gesehen



Das war Fiktion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich haben wir es überhaupt verdient zu überleben? Wir sind wie Raubtiere. Töten alles was uns nicht passt und das schon über Jahrhunderte. Wir beuten den Planeten aus und scheren uns einen Dreck um unsere Umwelt. Vielleicht wäre ein reboot genau das richtige.
> 
> Ja ich mag die Menschheit nicht und ich hab kein Problem damit das zuzugeben.



Die Überlegung ob wir es verdient haben oder nicht setzt eine beurteilende Instanz voraus.
Also irgendjemand der das halbwegs objektiv beurteilen kann.

es gibt also zwei Möglichkeiten

1) es gibt eine solche Instanz (Gott), dann werden wir schon merken wenn wir den Bogen überspannen

2) es gibt sie nicht, dann gibt es auch keine "verdienen"
In diesem Fall wird sich die Natur wie immer selbst helfen: Fehlentwicklungen halten sich nicht lange 
Den Mensch gibt es seit ca. 150.000 Jahren. Die Dinosaurier z.B. gab es dagegen ca. 170 Millionen (!) Jahre lang also 1000 x länger
Wir sind nur ein Furz in der Erdgeschichte


----------



## vollmi (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wir sind nur ein Furz in der Erdgeschichte



Noch!

Aber sollten wir es wirklich dazu bringen andere Planeten oder überhaupt den Weltraum zu besiedeln (und wenns nur in Raumschiffen ist) wird uns wohl niewieder etwas ausrotten können.

Und wenn du schon vergleichen willst, dann musst du Dinosaurier mit Säugetieren oder allenfalls mit Primaten vergleichen. Denn Dinosaurierrassen haben glaub ich keine 170Mio Jahre überdauert.

mfG René


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Noch!
> 
> Aber sollten wir es wirklich dazu bringen andere Planeten oder überhaupt den Weltraum zu besiedeln (und wenns nur in Raumschiffen ist) wird uns wohl niewieder etwas ausrotten können.
> 
> mfG René



Wir Menschen rotten uns doch gegenseitig aus ... mit unseren Kriegen und Atomwaffen ... wir vernichten uns selber .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Noch!
> 
> Aber sollten wir es wirklich dazu bringen andere Planeten oder überhaupt den Weltraum zu besiedeln (und wenns nur in Raumschiffen ist) wird uns wohl niewieder etwas ausrotten können.
> 
> ...



Wie sollen wir Planeten besiedeln wir führen doch gleich den ersten Krieg gegen eine Ausserirdische Spezies.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Noch!
> 
> Aber sollten wir es wirklich dazu bringen andere Planeten oder überhaupt den Weltraum zu besiedeln (und wenns nur in Raumschiffen ist) wird uns wohl niewieder etwas ausrotten können.
> 
> mfG René




"nie wieder" ist ein großer Begriff

(Stell dir einen Berg vor, 1000km lang, 1000km breit, 1000km hoch, bestehend aus Granit.
Alle 1000 Jahre kommt ein Spatz vorbei und wetzt seinen Schnabel 1x daran.
Wenn dieser Spatz den Berg ganz abgewetzt hat, ist eine Sekunde der Ewigkeit vergangen.)


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und wenn du schon vergleichen willst, dann musst du Dinosaurier mit Säugetieren oder allenfalls mit Primaten vergleichen. Denn Dinosaurierrassen haben glaub ich keine 170Mio Jahre überdauert.



Doch haben sie (ich will mich nicht um ein oder zwei Millionen Jahre streiten)

Und es sollte auch kein Vergleich sein, sondern nur ein Hinweis, was für eine unbedeutend kurzfristige Erscheinung wir Menschen doch sind.


----------



## vollmi (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> "nie wieder" ist ein großer Begriff
> 
> (Stell dir einen Berg vor, 1000km lang, 1000km breit, 1000km hoch, bestehend aus Granit.
> Alle 1000 Jahre kommt ein Spatz vorbei und wetzt seinen Schnabel 1x daran.
> Wenn dieser Spatz den Berg ganz abgewetzt hat, ist eine Sekunde der Ewigkeit vergangen.)



Stell dir vor das der Berg nachwächst und zwar progressiv. Wieviele Sekunden der Ewigkeit sind dann vergangen?

mfG René


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Stell dir vor das der Berg nachwächst und zwar progressiv. Wieviele Sekunden der Ewigkeit sind dann vergangen?
> 
> mfG René




mom ... ich hatte es grade ausgerechnet aber die Katze hat den Zettel gefressen, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wir Menschen rotten uns doch gegenseitig aus ... mit unseren Kriegen und Atomwaffen ... wir vernichten uns selber ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

In nicht alzuweiter Zukunft wird es bestimmt den 3ten Weltkrieg geben 
wo wir uns wieder bekriegen und dann sterben auch wieder Menschen etc...


----------



## vollmi (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> mom ... ich hatte es grade ausgerechnet aber die Katze hat den Zettel gefressen, sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt.

Aber eben ich meine nur, solange wir noch auf dieser Kugel sind kann eine eng (in Astronomischen Verhältnissen betrachtet) begrenzte Katastrophe uns ausrotten 
Verteilen wir uns aber übers gesamte Sonnensystem oder gar eine Galaxie was will uns da noch ausrotten und vor allem wie? Das müsste dann schon was Urknallmässiges daherkommen.

mfG René


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt.
> 
> Aber eben ich meine nur, solange wir noch auf dieser Kugel sind kann eine eng (in Astronomischen Verhältnissen betrachtet) begrenzte Katastrophe uns ausrotten
> Verteilen wir uns aber übers gesamte Sonnensystem oder gar eine Galaxie was will uns da noch ausrotten und vor allem wie? Das müsste dann schon was Urknallmässiges daherkommen.
> ...



Ich bezweifel dass wir uns ausrotten (sofern wir den Planeten nicht komplett lebensfeindlich machen).
Der Mensch ist übel zäh und anpassungsfähig , von Wüstennomaden bis hin zu Eskimos.
Viel wahrscheinlicher ist das wir uns mittels einer (echten) Pandemie oder einem Weltkrieg wieder in die Steinzeit befördern


----------



## vollmi (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Viel wahrscheinlicher ist das wir uns mittels einer (echten) Pandemie oder einem Weltkrieg wieder in die Steinzeit befördern



Jop, müsste aber relativ Zeitnah passieren. Ich glaube nämlich nicht das wir noch 1000 Jahre brauchen um das erste Generationenraumschiff zu bauen.


----------



## Grushdak (6. November 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Viel wahrscheinlicher ist das wir uns mittels einer (echten) Pandemie oder einem Weltkrieg wieder in die Steinzeit befördern



Hmm, bin schon am rätseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, was eher kommt -
diese Steinzeit - oder die Eiszeit durch die Klimaerwärmung - oder das Ende ....


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm, bin schon am rätseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aliens oder Zombies such dir was aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm, bin schon am rätseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das fall out 3 szenario find ich auch noch sehr realistisch


----------



## TheGui (6. November 2009)

wie wärs mal wenn NIX pasieren würde. wenn der kreislauf aus Rezession, Krieg  und Aufschwung die nächsten par hundert jahre einfach so weitergeht.

ich weis is verrückt, aber wiso net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wie wärs mal wenn NIX pasieren würde. wenn der kreislauf aus Rezession, Krieg  und Aufschwung die nächsten par hundert jahre einfach so weitergeht.
> 
> ich weis is verrückt, aber wiso net
> 
> ...



das wär aber langweilig :/


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wie wärs mal wenn NIX pasieren würde. wenn der kreislauf aus Rezession, Krieg  und Aufschwung die nächsten par hundert jahre einfach so weitergeht.
> 
> ich weis is verrückt, aber wiso net
> 
> ...



Es wird aber Zeit das sich was ändert sonst stehen Bürgerkriege und Kampf um Rohstoffe bald an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## TheGui (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Es wird aber Zeit das sich was ändert sonst stehen Bürgerkriege und Kampf um Rohstoffe bald an der Tagesordnung.


vor allem um rohstoff wasser!

Kauft keine Früchte und gemüse aus spanien xD


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Ich hoffe bis irgendwas passiert bin ich schon tot. Oder zumindestens krieg ich eine Rolle als retter der Welt


----------



## Gronn (8. November 2009)

Zitat von Youtube: 
Werter Reichsfreund, 

mit Hilfe von "Unternehmen 2012" soll das Deutsche Reich 2012 bzw. durch Wahlen 2013 wieder aktiv werden und Deutschland von indirekter Fremdherrschaft und der Macht der Parteienoligarchie befreit werden.

Allerdings müssen wir, lieber Reichsfreund, betonen, dass&#65279; unser Ziel ein demokratisches, souveränes und starkes Deutsches Reich ist, nicht aber ein auf rassischen Gesichtspunkten aufgestelltes 4. Reich. 

Hoch Haug 
Zitat Ende.
Hierzu ist zu sagen das, dass Deutsche Reich nach wie vor besteht, was in den 70er Jahren vom Deutschen Bundesverfassungsgerichtshof bestätigt wurde. Das Deutsche Reich besteht immer noch in seinen Grenzen von 1937 ist nur auf Grund der Besatzung Handlungsunfähig. Ich kennen den Film "2012" nicht, doch ist es auffällig das die Propaganda Maschine Hollywood genau jetzt einen solchen Film herausbring.


Das Zitat stammt von http://www.youtube.com/user/PraesidentHaug
Nachrichten vom HR:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcXjcrPgaX4...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

boa ey diese ewige warterei auf den Untergang das lähmt irgendwie die Panik :/


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Es wird aber Zeit das sich was ändert sonst stehen Bürgerkriege und Kampf um Rohstoffe bald an der Tagesordnung.


Ehrlich gesagt find ich, dass genau das wahrscheinlichste Szenario von allen ist. Solange wir uns weiter fortpflanzen wie die Karnikel ist das eh unausweichlich. Wobei vielleicht greift ja der chinesische Trend der gezielten Bevölkerungsregulierung um sich...hmm...nein, wohl eher doch nicht.


----------

